# Steam can no longer be ignored.



## Octoldit (Nov 23, 2009)

It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.

That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it? 

The pursuit of Oil has been one of the most destructive paths the greedy exploitation bankers have hijacked this nation into following. It's very simple heat and water will produce steam which can bring back American industry. The Zionist gave away American industry to communist China, and shipped out gainful employment with our industrial base. 

The high cost of energy was part of the reason that act of treason happened. Cheap energy is very possible and overlooked. Our politicians are a bunch of bribe accepting phonies that serve business exploitation rather than the common good. 

Also with tornado alley running though the middle of this country power generated from wind has not been recognized as a source of electrical power. Mobile windmill systems on flatbed truck half a mile from tornadoes can produce a great abundance of electrical energy. 

All that is needed is a method of storing the energy, and this is no real problem. The closer mobile windmills can get to storms the greater production of power. If storm chasers can do it so can mobile windmill systems.

In terms of stationary wind mill farms all that is needed is jet engines to provide wind when natural winds are not available. When we stop listening to the terrorist international wall street bankers American may have a chance at redemption....this is the change that is needed.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 24, 2009)

The electric ignition came out before a rapid boiler mechanism. Until then steam powered cars were common.

I will say that if we adopt steam, there seem to be plenty of folks who could add to the general national energy store, as easily as they get steamed.

and FYI - steam power plants are still in use around the US.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know if it's a matter of pride, or arrogance to overlook the major contribution steam has made to the industrial revolution. This  nation certainly has a proven reliable source of cheap energy to fall back on.   

Not until steam is reintroduced as a method of helping to jump start this ailing economy how can it be said that any serious effort was made to save this nation and the economy? 

An steam powered automobile in this day could possibly sell as well as the ford model T. With the Government ownership of General motors how can we ignore the possibilities? It's very possible some American engineer has already developed a modern steam engine that is ready for mass production.

For ships; steam is the best, cheapest, and most logical method of being powered. These vessels are floating on their fuel source. It is those greedy and beastly bankers those aim it is to create debt that introduced the diesel engine.

Truckers would love the savings that would be possible from steam engines. America might have one last change, and if steam power is ignored say good bye to anything that made this young nation great.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 24, 2009)

this is the best one I have heard yet!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2009)

I know I shouldn't have to ask, but Octoldit is joking right?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think he is.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 27, 2009)

Octoldit said:


> I don't know if it's a matter of pride, or arrogance to overlook the major contribution steam has made to the industrial revolution. This  nation certainly has a proven reliable source of cheap energy to fall back on.
> 
> Not until steam is reintroduced as a method of helping to jump start this ailing economy how can it be said that any serious effort was made to save this nation and the economy?
> 
> ...


At the risk that this is NOT a joke thread...

As a rail buff, I've often wondered what could be done in a steam locomotive using modern technology and materials.  Maybe nuclear to provide heat for steam.

But...

Steam is inefficient.  The Second Law of Thermodynamics, entropy is it's major issue.  You lose power through heat, friction, resistance and at so many points along the line, you will never equal the efficiency that is currently capable through basic electrical power and internal combustion.

Also, you need to look seriously at all the problems with steam generation for power as well.  Transmission of power is severely limited by the basic fact of condensation.  You have pressure issues, corrosion issues, foaming issues, bad water issues, bulky fuel (wood and coal are heavy and take up lots of space).  Then you have the pollution issue.  Not globullshit warming... pollution.  As picturesque as it is to watch an elegant J class streamliner charge over mountains at full power, the amount of crap it throws into the air is incredible.  A major step backwards in even what I'd call basic air quality right there.

The Railroads abandoned steam because the infrastructure, and complexity of generating high power with little space essentially is too cost prohibitive.  The machines are complex and are subject to destructive influence at so many points throughout it's operation, it's just not worth going back to it.

Sure with ships and power plants you can get away with triple and quadruple expansion, but a turbine is much more efficient, but is still extremely power hungry.

We are much better serve sticking with the best technology available instead of going 'Amish' with our basic fundamentals of society in energy generation and infrastructure support.

Steamboy is great fiction, but lousy reality.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 27, 2009)

Waste of water---next


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2009)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I know I shouldn't have to ask, but Octoldit is joking right?



In this political and economic situation Americans are now faced in this country what exactly can you possibly considered worthy of joking about?

If however you are an anti-American Communist/new order cult member one can understand why you would ask such a question, and the twisted humor you may find in Americans losing their homes, employment, and industrial base to the internal closeted Communist, and their slave labor allies


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2009)

those commie bastards! Tell me again how they sank the Titanic?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2009)

Big Fitz said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's a matter of pride, or arrogance to overlook the major contribution steam has made to the industrial revolution. This  nation certainly has a proven reliable source of cheap energy to fall back on.
> ...



 Most Americans have arrived at the understanding that &#8220;by way of deception&#8221; is how you anti-American cult members function. Realizing that the &#8220;truth is the first casualty of war&#8221; it&#8217;s clear that the big liars are the true enemies of America. From the main steam media to those posting all the lies and deceit on message boards it has become clear who the enemies really are. 

The first lie you told in your opening comments is that you are a &#8220;Rail buff.&#8221; You go on to lie about every aspect of the steam engine, As a matter of fact everything you stated about the steam engine is the opposite of the truth.

The steam engine is the oldest and most efficient method of generating power, and is comparable to a dynamo when a portion of energy generated by this simple and remarkable engine is used to provide heat in helping to convert water into steam.

You throw in all kinds of senseless misleading Bull Shi# attempting to convince only the most gullible that your words contain any trace of merit. The steam engine was very durable, with large parts that hardly ever wore out. The greedy enemies of America even in the early days of the print media used &#8220;terrorism&#8221; to generate fear by saying that steam driven locomotives had the tendency to explode. 

These Americans enemies who were bankers, businessmen, and politicians who surly saw to it that some steam engines exploded, and people were killed to lure us away from this most efficient, cost effective, and simple technology. The irony is that all along the greedy enemies of true American progress knew that another invention called the pressure relief valve would prevent any likelihood of explosions had be developed.

Of course the acts of terrorism carried out these same enemies of America were responsible for the sinking of the Titanic and the halt of steam powered ocean liners, ships, and boats to this very day. These are the true terrorist and every act of terrorism is to limit freedom, cause debt, and to enslave the masses of people. Steam was not abandoned it was &#8220;terrorism&#8221; that caused the destruction of economic freedom steam powered energy would deliver.

Terrorism changes the course of history, Oklahoma city, 9-11 and many other acts of terrorism here and abroad are done based on beastly satanic greed and &#8220;blamed on those that oppose them&#8220;! There is no need for any confusion.  

The murder of president Garfield, Lincoln, and the terrorist media intensified murdered of president Kennedy were all by these same international bankers, businessmen now called corporations and politicians who secretly oppose the true ideals of America. Secret societies for the most part were created to serve this evil and wicked purpose.

Reliance on oil is not the best technology available, and if steam were now available these same enemies of America would not be looting the American treasury, killing American solders, and other peoples based thievery of other nations oil and natural resources.

How in the hell can you talk about air quality when we are at war with these same enemies who are spraying Biotoxins in the air such as these LINK:  STRANGE DAYS STRANGE SKIES

We are at war with these enemies of America and the world, and those who are bribed by these animals and bailing out their &#8220;usury&#8221; apparatus is incredibly dumb, and doing it with no preconditions is the height of Stupidity.

Anyone amazed by what secret societies are all about? They will no doubt pay an enormous price in lowest hell. Why should we follow them there? 

All that is required is that one does what is right. In the war of Good and evil ones actions determine their fate.

Say what you want about the Amish, I'm not talking about going back to horse and buggy. At least Amish Americans are true to themselves, have morals, and are not in debt. 

One really has to wonder about the notion of what is considered "progress", or are we really speaking of self destruction.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 27, 2009)

If steam locomotives are still such the stuff, why did the railroads go to diesel-electrics?

I mean really...You can still boil water effectively with oil/gas technology, so why bother with the electric part?


----------



## Zander (Nov 27, 2009)

The ancillary benefit of all that steam power is nicely pressed clothing!!


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2009)

Spoken like a true Anti-American communist idiot.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 27, 2009)

Did I drift into the conspiracy forum?  This crap's whacked out!



> The first lie you told in your opening comments is that you are a &#8220;Rail buff.&#8221; You go on to lie about every aspect of the steam engine, As a matter of fact everything you stated about the steam engine is the opposite of the truth.



Wow.  So fulla shit you squeak going into the turn.  You can't prove anything one way or another about me.  You're pissed I used historical realities of the technology to debunk your bullshit hypothosis and so you're gonna pop off with this crap?  Laughable at best.

Lemme ask you this smart guy, WHY if steam is oh so much better did the railroads all leave steam for electricity and diesel?  And please, leave the black helicopter at home.  Those don't work on steam anyway.



> The steam engine is the oldest and most efficient method of generating power.



No.  That'd be a hydroelectric dam.  A NUCLEAR steam turbine is the second most efficient.  See those being put into cars, locomotives and what not all over the world any time soon?



> You throw in all kinds of senseless misleading Bull Shi# attempting to convince only the most gullible that your words contain any trace of merit. The steam engine was very durable, with large parts that hardly ever wore out. The greedy enemies of America even in the early days of the print media used &#8220;terrorism&#8221; to generate fear by saying that steam driven locomotives had the tendency to explode.



Nonsensical misleading bullshit... like this quote here?  Listen, boilers exploded, that was a fact of life.  What's the last time you've heard of an electro-motive diesel exploding?  I can't compete with your men in black here.  I deal with reality, not psychosis.



> These Americans enemies who were bankers, businessmen, and politicians surly saw to it that some steam engines exploded, and people were killed to lure us away from this most efficient, cost effective, and simple technology. The irony is that all along the greedy enemies of true American progress knew that another invention called the pressure relief valve, which prevented any likelihood of explosions had be developed.



Wow.  Blatant ignorance of the history of railroads and the basics of steam engines right here.  It was a conspiracy???  Come ON.  BTW, something else for you to know.  In the year 1893, at least 3 people a DAY were killed at railroad crossings by passing trains in the city of Chicago alone! Steamships the world over used to explode because of engine crew error, flaws in design and manufacture and failures based on maintenance issues.  Shit happened and they were unsafe.  Safety standards?  What were those?  Historical ignorance of the first order.



> Of course the act of terrorism also carried out these same enemies of America were responsible for the sinking of the Titanic and the halt of steam powered ocean liners, ships, and boats to this very day. These are the true terrorist and every act of terrorism is to limit freedom, cause debt, and to enslave the masses of people. Steam was not abandoned it was &#8220;terrorism&#8221; caused the destruction the economic freedom steam powered energy would deliver.



Start proving it.  Either get the archeological evidence, find the documents or dial up your anti-psychotic perscription.  You're just popping off loony tune theories here that have no basis in history or physical reality for the sake of a political point that I'm not even quite sure what it is.



> Terrorism changes the course of history, Oklahoma city, 9-11 and many other acts of terrorism here and abroad are done based on beastly satanic greed and &#8220;blamed on those that oppose them&#8220;! There is no need for any confusion.
> 
> The murder of president Garfield, Lincoln, and the terrorist media intensified murdered of president Kennedy were all by these same international bankers, businessmen now called corporations and politicians who secretly oppose that true ideals of America. Secret societies for the most part were created to serve this evil and wicked purpose.



Stupid, irrelevant AND ineffective as a deflection.  This has nothing to do with the fact your steam theory is fulla holes.



> Reliance on oil is not the best technology available, and if steam were now available these same enemies of America would not be looting the American treasury, killing American solders, and other peoples based thievery of other nations oil and natural resources.



Okay, please.  Elucidate as to what will create steam then?  If not oil, if not coal, if not natural gas, if not nuclear... oh wait, you can't use nuclear for mobile power at this time... HOW shmart guy are you going to power all your vehicles, homes and businesses?  What WILL be producing the heat to make steam?  This plan is like those silly cards:

Step 1: come up with a plan
Step 2: A miracle happens.
Step 3: Profit!



> How in the hell can you talk about air quality when we are at war with these same enemies who are spraying Biotoxins in the air such as these LINK: STRANGE DAYS STRANGE SKIES



Oh lord, you're a 'contrail conspiracy' believer!  yeah... well, here on Earth we understand the fact that jet engines make clouds called contrails due to the rapid heating of water vapor and then the instant cooling of it into ice crystals and water droplets at altitude.  



> We are at war with these enemies of America and the world, and those bribed by these animals and bailing out their &#8220;usury&#8221; apparatus was incredibly dumb, and with no preconditions is the height of Stupidity.
> 
> Anyone amazed by what secret societies are all about? They will no doubt price their enormous debt in lowest hell. Why should we follow them there?
> 
> All that is required is that one does what is right. In the war of Good and evil ones actions determines their fate.



Oh good lord.  Here.  I'll fire up the steam calliope for you.  This is just loopy!








> One really has to wonder about what is considered "progress", or are we really speaking of self destruction.



Well you know... Potato, potahto.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2009)

Another communist cult member has come out of the woodwork. 

One need not waste any time reading the senseless distractions. When one understands the enemies "purpose" all their posting are evidence of their Satanic Anti-American ambitions.

It all becomes so elementary.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have anything relevant to post about anything, or can I just ban your ass now?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2009)

Any doubt about this communist cult member?

Is it too much Truth for you sally?


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Octoldit said:


> Another communist cult member has come out of the woodwork.
> 
> One need not waste any time reading the senseless distractions. When one understands the enemies "purpose" all their posting are evidence of their Satanic Anti-American ambitions.
> 
> It all becomes so elementary.



Thank you.  Getting a laugh this hard over your epic fail is a great way to start the morning.

Have you taken off your aluminum foil hat again?  Medication not strong enough or have you chewed through your restraints again?






Now, maybe we should put you back in the conspiracy playpen where this thread belongs so you don't continue to disturb the rest of the children.  

mmmkay?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 28, 2009)

Octodolt said:


> In terms of stationary wind mill farms *all that is needed is jet engines to provide wind* when natural winds are not available.


Hey Octodolt... stupid.... What is the fuel for jet engines? You seriously think we should be using jet engines to produce WIND for turning windmills? When it would be much more efficient for these jet engines to turn GENERATORS directly?  That's called a GAS TURBINE stupid ass! That's what gas fired powerplants use!

And steam? THAT is exactly what is produced using nuclear power. That is ALL a nuclear power plant does, is produce STEAM for driving turbines.
Nuclear *=* steam and yet, you're against nuclear power. Do you see any irony in that?

Also, please explain why we need windfarms when they are massively carbon negative. Just the steel in each one alone negates their carbon "savings." This isn't counting the massive amount of concrete each tower needs, or all the oil that is needed to keep these pieces of inefficient shit running. This also doesn't count the wasted fuel and/or coal used to keep associated power plants boilers and/or gas turbines running during windy production times, for they must be prepared to load up and carry the grid on any moment's notice -- using twice the fuel to run at max throttle when the wind dies down than they would if they were doing ALL the work.

Of course, you understand none of this because you haven't the first clue how power plants work.

And you're not alarmed at all when Oil magnates like T. Boone Pickens embrace this stupid shit and invest billions in it for one reason only: They stand to sell millions of barrels of oil a year for this idiotic nonsense!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 28, 2009)

Octodolt said:


> For ships; steam is the best, cheapest, and most logical method of being powered. These vessels are floating on their fuel source.


My Gawd, you are beyond stupid. What do the ships use to boil the water that you say is their "fuel source" in order to MAKE the steam? How do they remove the salt from the "fuel source."

Really, give your mom her computer back and go back to school.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 28, 2009)

Octodolt said:


> it&#8217;s clear that the *big liars are the true enemies of America*.


Yes. The big liars that have idiot sycophants such as yourself proposing STEAM in autos, big rigs and rail, and proposing JET ENGINES to provide wind for wind turbines! 

The big liars who have infantile idiots like you believing wind farms are either carbon neutral or carbon positive!

The same big liars who are still trying to sell us the "CO2 is killing the planet" snake oil.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octodolt said:
> 
> 
> > For ships; steam is the best, cheapest, and most logical method of being powered. These vessels are floating on their fuel source.
> ...


If he went to school, maybe he should sue for a refund.  They obviously didn't do their job if he graduated.

And yes, I will continue to mock till either something cracks the delusion or he comes up with some facts, not conspiracy BS.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 28, 2009)

Big Fitz said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Octodolt said:
> ...


You are not going to crack any of Octodolt's delusions. He clings to them, fondles them and has sex with them. Facts are anathema.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


eeeewwww.... I think I need a shower just thinking about that.  Feel vaguely violated.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2009)

Notice how all the depraved yellow bellied communist lapdogs say nothing about the &#8220;terrorism&#8221; that destroyed all the economic benefits derived from cheap energy. They used terrorism to hijack this nation away from cheap energy 

Those who got rich from oil, that causes all wars and bloodshed in pursuit of oil, that murdered some of our best presidents, those that destroyed America&#8217;s standing in the eyes of the world for oil, are the same ones who are really behind the planting of explosives in the twin towers and WTC building 7, the missing wreckage of flight 77 at the pentagon, the attempted deception with the stunt that happened near shanksville P.A. and all that happened on September 11th 2001.  

These  Communist world order international criminals are at war with the American people, they hate our freedom and Constitution. Debt and exploitation fades with cheap energy. The communist at the core of the so-called Federal Reserve that financed Lenin and Stalin, and have incorporated communist spying on innocent Americans through hijacking the N.S.A , and the bogus 9-11 inspired Dept of homeland security are terrorist. They hate freedom and love slavery. By way of deception; the media, and all other evil methods mainly usury and enslavement they serve their master Lucifer.

So course all the evil lying lapdog bottom feeding peons will come out of the woodwork and try to divert attention away from true progress and independence. We are truly at war with these people. Notice what they spray in the air: LINK:   STRANGE DAYS STRANGE SKIES 
  At this point the war on the American people and freedom/war on terror, is carried out in the Fabian mode of warfare. Poison flu shots and all. 

The pea-brained Anti-American imbeciles believe heated salt water does not make steam. What pathetic idiots. Do the math one functional scrap heap jet engine can power more than 50 stationary windmills, is this use of fuel economical or what? They say nothing about tornado alley and all the cheap energy that can be generated from mobile windmill systems. 

Be not deceived; these clowns are our enemies, and are at war with this nation, and the world. All the illegal, may-day demonstrating, union breaking, job stealing, slave labor communist invaders, underscore the facts.

Slave labor vs Cheap energy....you decide.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow...Did you just swallow the invective dictionary, or what?


----------



## Zander (Nov 28, 2009)

I just steam cleaned the area rugs in my house!!  that shit works good!! Steam!! It's the answer!! Now what was the question?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2009)

You Stinketh.


----------



## Big Fitz (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, my first chance to negative rep someone for good legitimate reasons.



> Notice how all the depraved yellow bellied communist lapdogs say nothing about the &#8220;terrorism&#8221; that destroyed all the economic benefits derived from cheap energy.



I must be a masochist for even responding, but I am deriving a modicum of entertainment value by your foam flecked screeds here.  So I guess it's a fair trade.  

I also don't believe that invisible cows currently control my life.

Please, in small, slowly spoken, carefully considered SANE words, spell out the "terrorism" is hijacking the world away from 'cheap steam energy'?  Please cite specifics and sources.  Invectives are not truths.  Rhetoric is not fact.



> Those who got rich from oil, that causes all wars and bloodshed in pursuit of oil, that murdered some of our best presidents, those that destroyed America&#8217;s standing in the eyes of the world for oil, are the same ones who are really behind the planting of explosives in the twin towers and WTC building 7, the missing wreckage of flight 77 at the pentagon, the attempted deception with the stunt that happened near shanksville P.A. and all that happened on September 11th 2001.



::inches bridge of nose in pain:::  mmmkay.  Can you name names with legitimate proof?  Or is this all the damn trilateral commission/gnomes of zurich/evil jooos/BOOOOOOSH! bullshit?  Lots of accusations, but no proof here.



> So course all the evil lying lapdog bottom feeding peons will come out of the woodwork and try to divert attention away from true progress and independence. We are truly at war with these people. Notice what they spray in the air: LINK: STRANGE DAYS STRANGE SKIES
> At this point the war on the American people and freedom/war on terror, is carried out in the Fabian mode of warfare. Poison flu shots and all.



Your link is paranoid schizophrenia's digital edition.  I doubt you believe that contrails really exist except in evil chemical "Miranda" style weapons to lull us all to sleep and slavery.  It is junk science, logical falacies and paranoia incarnate.  I recommend you get a pair of binoculars, and look carefully at the planes flying in front of these contrails and see the logos on the side.  Or are they ALL disguised as passenger planes?  You do realize that the basic fundamentals of compressor based refrigeration causes vapor to appear?  That was discovered when the concept first appeared.  A wing and jet engine do a lot of violent things to air as they pass through it IF conditions are right.

Ride the Bullet and fornit me some fornis while your at it.



> The pea-brained Anti-American imbeciles believe heated salt water does not make steam. What pathetic idiots. Do the math one functional scrap heap jet engine can power more than 50 stationary windmills, is this use of fuel economical or what? They say nothing about tornado alley and all the cheap energy that can be generated from mobile windmill systems.



Huh.  Mt. Kilueha proves every day that saltwater makes steam.  The person who salts his water for cooking knows it can.  What a railroad knows is that the amount of scale and distillates that occur when you boil bad water or sea water causes so much corrosion and insulates the boiler into being ineffective, it is less useful to use over long periods of time thanks to dissolved minerals.  Learn some geology, bucky.

Mobile windmill systems....

...mobile.  Ummmmmm yeah.  Science fiction bullshit right here.  Reality called, left a message.  Just because something seems plausible does not make it factual or operable.

You do realize that they have to shut down windmills on days where the wind is TOO high because you will destroy the windmills and turbines?  The blades will sheer off and the tower will come down.  Second, just as a logistical POV, you cannot predict when and where tornadoes will occur as they are freak atmospheric occurrences that cover very short periods of time and area.  You may as well try to pimp 'hurricane power'.  

Lastly, battery and storage capacity.  Let's just for one second assume we can create 'mobile windmills' that actually DO work, and you can follow tornadoes around and suck off their power.  Where is this energy going to go?  How are you going to store it?  It's not just going to hang out there stacked in bales or barrels somewhere waiting for you to tap it as needed.  Come on here.  A little logistical rationality please.



> Be not deceived; these clowns are our enemies, and are at war with this nation, and the world. All the illegal, may-day demonstrating, union breaking, job stealing, slave labor communist invaders, underscore the facts.



May flying hamsters rain coconuts of doom on your cities.

Now... schmart guy.  Answer me a few questions.

1. Assuming you're right and steam is the perfect power source, HOW are you going to heat the water, to build up pressure if you do not burn petroleum/coal/peat/biomass/bunnies or use nuclear energy?  If you say Solar, how are you going to generate power at night?

2. How exactly do you see "mobile wind farms" working?  How are they transported?

3. When were you admitted to psychiatric treatment, and why did they give you access back to the interwebs?  If you have not been admitted for psychiatric treatment, why haven't you gone voluntarily?

@ Dude... He's trying to write my epithet.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 28, 2009)

Octodolt said:


> Notice how all the depraved yellow bellied communist lapdogs say nothing


I haven't seen anyone matching that description. But I DID notice you ignored my questions.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2009)

I have changed my mind and am not going to post smartass things to Octoldit. 

Octoldit, please see a medical professional if you really believe these things you are writing. You need help. I am not joking, I am very serious. Anyone who reads your posts is bound to agree. Please get help.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 7, 2009)

You dime a dozen imbeciles are all the same. The stupidity does not change, neither does the Anti-American rhetoric. You have failed.


----------



## Bern80 (Dec 8, 2009)

Octoldit said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Buddy, this is not a conspiracy. It's the market in action. For comsumers to to purchase something it must meet some criteria. The only criteria the greenies really care about is how environmentally friendly an energy source is. They don't consider whether it is effecient from an energy production or cost stand point. The point is if steam was the way to go, if it was cheap and efficient, we would be using it. The oil industry haven't kept electric or ethanol based cars off the road. The coal and oil companies haven't prevented hydro-electric, wind or solar from arriving into the market. There is no barrier to entry to steam power if one was so inclined. Yet it is not used. Why? Probably because it isn't cost effective or efficient.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 8, 2009)

I think that we should be focusing on fusion power for our ships.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm agreeing with Screaming Eagle now.  This guy's disturbed or mentally incompetent and needs medical attention.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 8, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> The electric ignition came out before a rapid boiler mechanism. Until then steam powered cars were common.
> 
> I will say that if we adopt steam, there seem to be plenty of folks who could add to the general national energy store, as easily as they get steamed.
> 
> and FYI - steam power plants are still in use around the US.



all nuclear power plants are steam powered.  So are all our nuclear naval vessels.


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't resist one more.  Your new avatar octodoh!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 10, 2009)

Water vapor is the worst greenhouse gas.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 11, 2009)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Water vapor is the worst greenhouse gas.


But it's not a "driver" or a "forcer" therefore it's okay...


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm.......just.......speechless....

At extreme danger to my IQ I just read this thread.

This guy must have spent many a night on the phone with that A.M. radio guy with the UFOs and other absurdities.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 11, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I think that we should be focusing on fusion power for our ships.




Warp Drive


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 11, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we should be focusing on fusion power for our ships.
> ...



Russian's already have it in the final drive section of their missles.
Didn't you see the warp point spiral over Norway in the news?


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 11, 2009)

Spaceball 1 - They've gone to plaid!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 11, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we should be focusing on fusion power for our ships.
> ...


IF we could create and harness Deuterium our energy problems would be solved forever. It's being worked on...


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 13, 2009)

Here... if you want to get into a freaked out Transapient Diamond Hard SF.

Welcome to the Orion's Arm Universe Project

BTW, perpetual motion machines were all the rage in the 1800's.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 17, 2009)

It's clear these ibeciles work for the communist/Zionist debt merchants.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 17, 2009)

Octodolt said:


> It's clear these ibeciles work for the communist/Zionist debt merchants.


^^^ This from the same *imbecile* who said this: 





Octodolt said:


> In terms of stationary wind mill farms all that is needed is jet engines to provide wind when natural winds are not available.


----------



## Samson (Dec 17, 2009)

I cannot believe there are so many who would slap around a retard with so little reluctance.

Steam is used to refine crude oil.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 17, 2009)

Samson said:


> I cannot believe there are so many who would slap around a retard with so little reluctance.


On message boards, what else are they good for?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Does the OP realize that nuclear *is* steam power?


----------



## keee keee (Dec 17, 2009)

It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
It was George Bush's grand father that did it!!!!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 17, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818662 said:
			
		

> Does the OP realize that nuclear *is* steam power?


This has been explained to Octodolt at least three times in this thread. He/She isn't even bothering to read apparently.

It thinks we should have JET ENGINES to provide wind for windfarms when the natural wind isn't blowing, so clearly not any oars in the water nor any grey matter present.


----------



## Samson (Dec 17, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818662 said:
			
		

> Does the OP realize that nuclear *is* steam power?



I'm pretty sure he's not given that, or anything else, very much thought.


*********it _*does*_ feel good to slap a retard********

Coal is Steam Power.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sticking this one in my truck 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Kz3HVS7ips&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Kz3HVS7ips&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Samson (Dec 17, 2009)

The Simpson's Comic Book Guy invented the Sand Pebbles Engine.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Come on, don&#8217;t play into it.  Octo is not really pushing those arguments.  It is all a façade to get your blood boiling.  Have any of you seen heard the Phil Henry Show (sp?) on the radio.  It is basically a talk radio show where Mr. Henry fakes a voice of these extreme people with insane beliefs and goad people into calling in and arguing with the fake person.  NOBODY can be that ignorant AND still be capable of using a computer.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 18, 2009)

FA_Q2 said:


> Come on, dont play into it.  Octo is not really pushing those arguments.  It is all a façade to get your blood boiling.  Have any of you seen heard the Phil Henry Show (sp?) on the radio.  It is basically a talk radio show where Mr. Henry fakes a voice of these extreme people with insane beliefs and goad people into calling in and arguing with the fake person.  NOBODY can be that ignorant AND still be capable of using a computer.



Sure they can be that ignorant and still use a computer.  Bush was re-elected in 2004....


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> fa_q2 said:
> 
> 
> > come on, dont play into it.  Octo is not really pushing those arguments.  It is all a façade to get your blood boiling.  Have any of you seen heard the phil henry show (sp?) on the radio.  It is basically a talk radio show where mr. Henry fakes a voice of these extreme people with insane beliefs and goad people into calling in and arguing with the fake person.  Nobody can be that ignorant and still be capable of using a computer.
> ...




bushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburtonbushcheneyhalliburton


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey now I was not picking on Bush, just the stupid people who re-elected him.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

FA_Q2 said:


> Come on, dont play into it.  Octo is not really pushing those arguments.  It is all a façade to get your blood boiling.  Have any of you seen heard the Phil Henry Show (sp?) on the radio.  It is basically a talk radio show where Mr. Henry fakes a voice of these extreme people with insane beliefs and goad people into calling in and arguing with the fake person.  NOBODY can be that ignorant AND still be capable of using a computer.


It's Hendry. Phil Hendry.

And nobody's blood is boiling here. Laughing at Octodolt has been a pastime since it signed on.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> Hey now I was not picking on Bush, just the stupid people who re-elected him.



In the year 3010, your animated head in a jar of Green Liquid will be sitting in a professor's dusty office at the University of Luna raving away about the EVUL BUSH.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 18, 2009)

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now I was not picking on Bush, just the stupid people who re-elected him.
> ...



One can hope.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> Hey now I was not picking on Bush, just the stupid people who re-elected him.


Too bad the alternative was SO bad not even it's wife or mom voted for it. As Heineman would say:

"There's yer problem right there!"


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octodolt said:
> 
> 
> > It's clear these ibeciles work for the communist/Zionist debt merchants.
> ...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 5, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> I think that we should be focusing on fusion power for our ships.



Warm or Cold?

This has got to be the funniest thread I have seen in conspiracy ever.

Don't get me wrong,   I much prefer the looks of steam, as dirty as it is.   In the old days they tried to get it to look cool as much as run well.  DE just needs a makeover.

PS, I really can't believe him to be serious.  this has to be a joke.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 5, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It's clear this idiot is clueless about the velocity of air that passes through jet engines. Will mills in close proximity that are exposed to jet engine exhaust would need well designed hi-tech bearings capable of holding up to the constant airflow turbine engines produce.


You're _seriously_ trying to defend mounting JET ENGINES in front of every wind turbine, to kick on and blow air on the blades when the natural wind isn't available?

I just want to make sure you're seriously proposing that.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 5, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818662 said:
			
		

> Does the OP realize that nuclear *is* steam power?


He has not made the connection that heat is required to produce steam.  Although he probably would suggest we just use electric heaters.  

Nor is he familiar with the history of perpetual motion machines and the 2nd law of Thermodynamics.

Which is probably why he stopped posting because he's off to find non-commie/zionist (da hell) people who support his brilliance.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2010)

If he really means any of these things he writes then it is quite clear that he needs medical attention. You shouldn't make fun of people who aren't well or have issues or handicaps.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > It's clear this idiot is clueless about the velocity of air that passes through jet engines. Will mills in close proximity that are exposed to jet engine exhaust would need well designed hi-tech bearings capable of holding up to the constant airflow turbine engines produce.
> ...



It&#8217;s clear your Zionist debt merchant slave masters have restricted You Anti-American cults members to a tiny box that you demonstrate consistently the inability of thinking outside of.  

It seems you want people to believe the exhaust from jet engines flows in a vertical pattern and does not spread out. If this were true a column of windmills one behind the other in a non movable fixed pattern would be possible, but restricted to wind generated only from turbine engines. 

 Now that you mentioned such an idea&#8230; windmills lined up in a vertical column with adequate space between them and each equipped with a generator would produce an abundance of low cost electrical power, and somewhat resemble an external version of that which is within a turbine engine.  

The return on the cost of fuel used to power the jet engine or engines would be measured against the electrical power that is generated. It&#8217;s reasonable to estimate the great efficiency in this type of fuel use and the abundance of power generated could only be comparable to the enormous cost savings and efficiency of steam generated power. Steering ourselves away from all the elaborate evils of oil dependance.

Adding and placing some sort of outer shell over the windmills would only increase the power and efficiency. The Zionist debt merchants hate this sort of thing. It&#8217;s too much like the right thing to do for the common good. Satanic greed loves debt, murder, poverty, and slavery.

In terms of windmills being used to generate power from natural and artificial wind they could be spread out in fairly close proximity with the ability to rotate in the wind. Just as small rudders guide huge ships in water large land based blades or rudders could be used to guide the airflow from turbine engine when natural wind is low. 

Engineers are well capable of designing wind farms, which could be low maintenance, low cost economic dynamos. Government buildings and all electrical rail public transit would benefit greatly. The savings and revenue would get many cities out of the red.

States exploited into bankruptcy and Soviet privatization by the Zionist debt merchants have few options to reduce expenditures and debt other than generating their own cheap energy for their states and selling the excess back to the utility companies. 

We&#8217;ll see who has the wisdom to flip the script. They will have no problem being elected and re-elected as long as they want to serve the common good. The Zionist have no respect for law their business exploits worldwide confirms this. The mossad&#8217;s guidance of our C.I.A. in destabilizing other countries has been their training that is now being used against the United States.  

The Zionist media is being used to destroy our families, and try to weaken the morale of men and boys. Notice all the focus on daughters and girls and women being in control no focus on the strength of any nation, just disrespect. The Fabian designed war (at this point) against America and the world by the Zionist must be recognized. 

The so-called war on terror that has greatly enriched people like Larry Silverstein and the corporations of occupation and murder is leading this nation straight down the path of Soviet Communism&#8230;. Papers please? 

The spying on American citizens, and the hijacking of the N.S.A., are communist, and methods of the K.G.B. The lawless and Godless N.W.O. communist are trying to overthrow this nation of laws by using bogus scheme called the war on terrorism.

The real terrorists are the ones pointing the finger.

American ingenuity and initiative is the only thing that will extend this young nation&#8217;s sovereignty. The debt and fear merchants/wall street beastly greed is sub-human and will destroy civilization if good people allow it to happen.  

It&#8217;s amazing how all the well-educated scholars from the best universities are being duped by the media that redirects attention away from Stalin and all the Soviet Union was, the Zionist truly responsible for it, and the communism they intend to replicate it right here in America.

When 3% of a certain people is in key positions and control the money and media, giving the bulk of American industry to communist countries. What will it take to see the writing on the wall?

This nation is at war with the international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve. It&#8217;s either creative initiative by power generated from steam, wind and other simple methods, or total outrage from allowing ourselves to be herded close to slavery.

These people have done the same type of thing all through their history, and now use their media deception to garner sympathy. We have clear and irrefutable proof that the long history of pogroms in the past were indeed justified.

LINK: Timeline of Jews Expulsion


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 5, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


You are obviously just a nutcase, because NO ONE could possibly be this stupid.

But more likely, you're just a troll.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND that  jet engines produce ALOT of pollution? Burn ALOT of fuel?

DO YOU UNDERSTAND that they CANNOT turn a wind generator? There's VELOCITY from them, idiot, but not VOLUME.

You think these wind generators are pinwheels?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


Doesn't understand the concepts of friction or resistance either.

No wonder he's pimping perpetual motion as the cure for all our problems.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


----------



## Douger (Jan 5, 2010)

Inside Costa Rica - Costa Rica's Daily News


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 6, 2010)

Octoldit, do you believe that the energy created by the windmill will be in excess of the energy placed into the jet engine which turns the windmill?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like someone needs to change the foil in their hat!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 6, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> One now has confirmation that it never enters the mind of an imbecile that the velocity of exhaust from jet engines, that propels aircraft weighting many thousands of pounds, and capable of pushing these huge planes through the air at 500 plus miles an hour cannot provide enough wind to generate power from windmills.
> 
> *Its fairly clear you are far beyond stupid...In fact you are so stupid you need to go someplace and hide*.


You really should heed your own advice and etch that definition of yourself to your forehead.

How many jet engines are on these big planes, goofnut? MORE THAN ONE.

They do NOT produce enough VOLUME to successfully turn a wind turbine! You have absolutely ZERO clue how massive these wind turbines are, never seen one up close (I have) and have no clue at all the VOLUME of air it takes to get them to turn.

And you have NO clue how much fuel a jet engine uses!

Just shut up dude, you have no functioning brain cells. Oh and, give your mom her computer back and get back in school.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > One now has confirmation that it never enters the mind of an &#8220;imbecile&#8221; that the velocity of exhaust from jet engines, that propels aircraft weighting many thousands of pounds, and capable of pushing these huge planes through the air at 500 plus miles an hour cannot provide enough wind to generate power from windmills.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2010)

How do you propose to fuel that jet engine, and how would your use stack up efficiency-wise to just using it to turn an electrical generator directly?

Imbecile.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 6, 2010)

My God... it's like Whack-a-Mole!  But with stupidity!



> I would suggest you go to an airport and stand behind a jet engine so you could examine what happens when aircraft move down the runway. You seem like just the know it all type to try it.



I know it's hard to believe, but the second law of thermodynamics causes every part in a machine or network of machines to lose energy due to friction and heat.  There is NO way around this law of physics.  None.  

So now, here you are burning tons of jet fuel to push a windmill that is what?  4-8 times the size of the engine and needs a wind to cover the entire surface area in which to push the blades.  Newtonian laws dictate you must first overcome it's state of rest, which is held in place by friction and resistance thanks to it being hooked up to a generator that requires force to be put through it.  It's not just spinning in a perfectly frictionless environment building up a charge, now is it?  Every step... you lose energy and efficiency to friction.... and don't try to say 'superconductors'... that's lab level still not up to industrial production.  And friction causes you wear and tear and breakdowns and failures and heat and of course, less efficiency so waste goes way up.

So here you sit, blasting air that is moving at a geometrically smaller speed and force than say 20 feet behind a jet engine.  Put a harrier say, 100 feet up and set it to hover, you aren't going to be throwing people around.  They will be more damaged by the noise of the engines than the actual air motion.  It takes far more pressure than that to move a wind turbine than the weight of several 150lbs men.

And of course there's the flat out economics of the situation, let alone the physics which make it impossible.  How much money are you wasting by burning the fuel, maintaining the engine and all the sundries that go with it... as compared to say... powering an oil electrical plant?  

I'm sure the neighbors are going to love the 130dbl noise coming from this contraption of yours too.  Good quality of life don't you think?  They'll be grateful for the low drone of JUST the windfarm after that.

Idiot.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> My God... it's like Whack-a-Mole!  But with stupidity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one is deceived by the blundering Anti-American communist Idiot's. They try and mislead and deceive, they are total failures, and they stinketh. 

Good old common sense goes a very long way. They cannot, and will not deceive anyone that is aware of the 
"phony expert schemes". 

They throw out all the incoherent nonsensical paragraphs of deception as if just because they write it that it miraculously becomes true. 

Consider the source, all the anti- American communist idiots are "Imbeciles".


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Sounds like someone needs to change the foil in their hat!



Looks like someone needs a face transplant.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude said:


> How do you propose to fuel that jet engine, and how would your use stack up efficiency-wise to just using it to turn an electrical generator directly?
> 
> Imbecile.



I take it that in your delusional mind, that you believe that you put forth some profound question... Dumb-as#. Octoldit has a 13 1/2 foot for the behinds of all you Anti-America communist Zionist fart sniffing bastards. 

America, the Constitution, and the rule of law will prevail. Your greatest nightmare will trying to make America another Soviet union. The giant sleeps but you just keep pushing. Your Fabian approach has a major flaw. Wait until you see what it is.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2010)

IOW, you have no cogent answes to the very relevant questions.

And if you think I throw in with the Fabians, you're even a bigger cretin than I had thought.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude said:


> IOW, you have no cogent answes to the very relevant questions.
> 
> And if you think I throw in with the Fabians, you're even a bigger cretin than I had thought.



You talk as if you, and those of your wicked agenda are holding all the cards....please continue.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2010)

You're the one who supposedly has the answers, so how 'bout coming up with some of them?


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude said:


> You're the one who supposedly has the answers, so how 'bout coming up with some of them?



Spoken like a true diehard Imbecile...then you reveal you don't know how to read.... or maybe you can't comprehend...maybe a little of both.

 Sounds like evidence of a "Imbecile" to me.

You lose.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2010)

I read just fine....Especially when some bag-of-hammers dumbass is asked to answer some very basic questions and cannot come up with any.

BTW, your self-declared victory isn't worth the electrons wasted to claim it so.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

Dude said:


> I read just fine....Especially when some bag-of-hammers dumbass is asked to answer some very basic questions and cannot come up with any.
> 
> BTW, your self-declared victory isn't worth the electrons wasted to claim it so.



Do not disturb while i'm kick-inn as#. Bring back your anti-American communist buddies, You are not worthy of  my  time.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Octoldit (Jan 6, 2010)

No time outs in war communist piece of dodo.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 7, 2010)

Octodolt said:


> Good old common sense goes a very long way.


Common sense tells everyone except moronic dolt trolls such as yourself, that mounting jet engines on 100 foot towers to blow air on wind turbines is a really, _toweringly_, titanically stupid idea.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 7, 2010)

Of course any wind farm designed by an "imbecile" would be stupid. What else is new. 

 Next you will be claiming cheap energy/steam was never a major part of the industrial revolution.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2010)

How would one of these steam engines operate?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Octoldit (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with building a better mouse trap, and eliminating some of the greed, wars, political cost, and pollution that stems from oil dependency.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > How do you propose to fuel that jet engine, and how would your use stack up efficiency-wise to just using it to turn an electrical generator directly?
> ...


Yeah, that proves your intelligence.  

And now something relevant!


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> No time outs in war communist piece of dodo.





Piece of dodo?



> The dodo (Raphus cucullatus) was a flightless bird endemic to the Indian Ocean island of Mauritius. Related to pigeons and doves, it stood about a meter (3 feet) tall, weighing about 20 kilograms (44 lb), living on fruit and nesting on the ground.
> 
> The dodo has been extinct since the mid-to-late 17th century.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Of course any wind farm designed by an "imbecile" would be stupid. What else is new.
> 
> Next you will be claiming cheap energy/steam was never a major part of the industrial revolution.


Okay, please explain to me how you will produce the steam.  You know, water plus heat equals.  I want to know of these incredible mechanics you claim all the rest of the industrialized world have somehow missed because they're greedy commie zionist bastards.  In what method are you going to produce the energy?  You can't get away with just saying:

step 1: get an idea
step 2: a miracle happens
step 3: world peace/profit/conquest

This bullshit doesn't fly anymore.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 7, 2010)

And while yer at it... slice me off a piece-a that peace you're piecing together piece by piece.

Fucking learn proper grammar and homonyms.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 7, 2010)

Octodolt is obviously and underpants gnome. 

The Underpants Business - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2010)

Dude said:


> Octodolt is obviously and underpants gnome.
> 
> The Underpants Business - Clips - South Park Studios



He still got over 100 replies to an incredibly retarded thread.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 7, 2010)

People still slow down to gawk at wrecks on the freeway, too.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 8, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Nothing wrong with building a better mouse trap, and eliminating some of the greed, wars, political cost, and pollution that stems from oil dependency.


The jet engines you propose to use to turn wind generators when no wind is available run on what?

Your idiocy is towering.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/100355-the-towering-idiocy-of-octodolt.html


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 8, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with building a better mouse trap, and eliminating some of the greed, wars, political cost, and pollution that stems from oil dependency.
> ...



Why they're steam powered, of course!


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 19, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with building a better mouse trap, and eliminating some of the greed, wars, political cost, and pollution that stems from oil dependency.
> ...




This is a communist statement of sabotage against progressive America initiative, that you clumsily presented, which totally hides the fact that alcohol not oil was the first and the proper fuel source for the internal combustion engine (not steam engines). 

Jet engines run basically on kerosene, which is a cheap oil derivative, but they can also run even cheaper fuel sources; but dont miss the point! 

The small amount of kerosene used to produce electrical energy capable of powering whole counties is true conservatism and a solid standard of efficiency. The cost of fuel to produce for this type of power generation is not considered an expense, but a capital expenditure. The return on this type of use of fuel is whats needed. 

If one has ever witnessed a crane that operates from a large truck lifting huge air conditioning units, or any number of items hoisted high atop the roofs of buildings. A large hydraulic cylinder is employed to left items high into the air. 

Its far from inconceivable for a stationary hydraulic cylinder to left jet engines into the air to power windmills. Keeping in mind the thrust of these engines can level frame houses at less than half of full power, so any foundation for the jet engines must be very sturdy. Maybe the hydraulic cylinders hoisting the turbine engine into the air would have to be placed at an anglewell have to leave that to the engineers.

Of course any project of this significance would also provide for these turbine engines to be raised, and lowered, to rotate, and tilt for maximum efficiency. 

The satanic and greedy debt merchants (FED) have always lead this nation toward war, dependence, grief, and destruction.  These thieves thrive off of  exploitation, and since the sinking of the titanic the steam engine, and cheap sources of energy beneficial to the common good have been cruelly taken from us (terrorism].



They also use this method to cruelly take away our rights, freedoms and liberties (911). Greed is a cruel and beastly monster and they will go as far as poisoning our water and air to extract money. These super rich satanic bastards are not human, and its a huge mistake to ignore what they call overpopulation, and their wicked plans pertaining to this twisted madness.

They use mainly secret societies/cults, and bribery to enslave many down the road of self-destruction. There business pursuits worldwide from oil to bananas and everything in between has involved murder, lawlessness, and exploitationthese bastards are out of control.

Lawful government must redeem itself from these sub-human monsters and realize good people must turn around the Mossad inspired actions of the C.I.A., N.S.A., and all the other Governmental entities looted and hijacked by the Zionist.

Working toward the common good is all that will preserve this nation. When youre not even civilized what does the temporary wealth really means? 

This country started as a Christian nation so take careful notice of where the Zionist have lead us.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 19, 2010)

> This is a communist statement of sabotage against progressive America initiative,



Umm... you do realize, you moron, that the American Progressives *ARE* Commie bastards, right?



> blah blah blibbidy >hic burp< blah (that's all I hear anymore at least.)



Okay schmart guy.  Build it.  Or you can write up your proposal, put in front of the current fascist administration, and if it will work, they will probably eat it up.  After all, they are not part of the problem... they're your saviors.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2010)

Good God....It's like whack-a-moron.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably some sophmore with time on his hands trying to make fun with us.

I mean, no one can be this stupid and still breathe, can they?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 19, 2010)

S/He has their iPod playing "Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out...Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out... Breathe in.... breathe out... "

To keep themselves alive.

any dumber and they'll need to be watered twice a week.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 19, 2010)

He is a genius in France!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VuiBBX6aZA"]Negative number on the SATs[/ame]


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 19, 2010)

You seem to be confused about which administration is now in the white house.  Some clear efforts to move away from fascism are part of this new administration. Also clean energy and moving away from oil dependency has been a stated goal.  You imbeciles are all for the destruction of America and the goodness and freedom it can nurture across the world.  

Privatization is exactly what went down in Russia when the Soviets/Zionist destroyed Russias governmental structure.  This enormous parasite with its proboscis deeply rooted in the America economy is stealing at a colossal rate.  

Inflation happens as a result of the entire network of thievery caused by the communist/Zionist at the core of the FED. This Ponzi scheme as reduced America to enormous debt. Every single cut in mostly all aspects of government that is helpful for the common good has been stolen/cut so the Zionist can steal the money. 

Its the most bizarre inaction in all history. How is it that the Zionist media announces budgetary cuts all over the place in the local and national governments, and know one questions where did the money go and the true reason behind all the cuts?  

Open Government is whats needed. Before the Zionist poisoned Harold Washington, it was Harold who understood government, and made it a matter public record to reveal to the public the governments finances. Its the peoples money they should see every aspect of how its being spent. Thieves love secrecy.


The city of Chicago went from vast citywide street re-pavements and infrastructural repairs and a solid business climate to bankruptcy and extorting money by towing vehicles to generate revenue.  The Zionist has also robbed California into bankruptcy, and they control New York, and they benefitted great from the carnage of the Zionist false-flag operation called 9-11.

After the present weak mayor (Daley) listened to the Zionist plea to bring back the secrecy to government, Chicago has been looted into privatization, and the irony is, its illegal to make private that which truly belongs to the government of the people by the people.

The money is not backed by gold, and this fiat money is just printed up and given out by the Zionist to privatize and at the same time take away our sovereignty gradually. When this happens the anti-American operatives gain a stronger foothold in attaining government contracts that basically outsources our sovereignty, and takes over the government. 

Greed has no respect for human life or law. An economy coup is what they are pushing for while using the media to destroy families, destroy the morale of men, and lesbianize women. The future strength of a nation is the man child/boys who are under psychological attack. Girls are portrayed as more important than boys and woman are continuously showed as being much stronger then they really are, and in control of men.  This is psychological warfare against the American people at this point. 

They are pushing to start trouble from our southern border and have it spread. Much the same way the C.I.A. does in southern American countries, and worldwide. They instigate conflict to start violence once the psych operations are finished.

The Fabian type warfare now taking place in America is real, and restoring true American imitative that will bring back our economy is a proven and workable plan to fight against the treason that is taking place. 

Steam, wind, and solar generated power along with working for the common good will restore the identity of America. This is the last chance to do the right thing. If good men do nothing their inaction and silence gives consent to the Zionist/terrorist.

Upholding the rule of law, the Constitution, and true American values can delay the bloodshed and chaos the communist operatives who post their negative propaganda on this very site want for true Americans.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 19, 2010)

soviet..... zionists...?....

Okay, yer still nuts.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Octoldit (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> soviet..... zionists...?....
> 
> Okay, yer still nuts.



 The links speaks loud and clear:www.jewwatch.com/jew-communists.html#anchor4458 

Jew Watch - Jewish Communists - Jews and Communists


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 19, 2010)

You imbeciles have even provided a photo of your favorite dish. 

Everything points to your inability to be free thinkers. 

You pathetic cult members are really a bunch of slaves.........what blockheads.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 19, 2010)

I provided a portrait of you...A nutty fruitcake.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 19, 2010)

There are stupid people who are not anti semites.  And there are anti semites who are not stupid.

but the difference in the sets is infinitesimal compared to the union of the sets.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 19, 2010)

Which catagory do you fall under? 

It's mind control and delusional to be deceived by zionist misnomers.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jan 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Which catagory do you fall under?
> 
> It's mind control and delusional to be deceived by zionist misnomers.



I am quite aware of what The International Bankers have done to America and The World, but how the hell did they sink the Titanic bro? Wait a minute, I got it..... It was a remote controlled Ice berg right? Like The one James Bond jumped into. I can see it now, a group of Jews in some igloo controlling and directing the Ice berg into the Titanic's path, right? 

 ~BH


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > soviet..... zionists...?....
> ...


Okay you're an anti-semite lunatic.

Feel better at a more precise label?


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 21, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Which catagory do you fall under?
> ...



You speak as though hitting an iceberg is the only possible way to sink a ship. Then you go on to utter all these silly absurdities. As far as the label you have place upon yourself (BolshevikHunter) why don't get one of your communist buddies to shove it for you. 

All you communist creeps are part of this modern day, ill-fated bolshevik agenda. 

As far as I'm concern the mine the titanic hit was code-named "iceberg", and this does not rule out the strong possibility that a torpedo sank this steam driven vessel.

Acts of terrorism by the international bankers can always be verified and confirmed by the changes that take place in the aftermath of their murderous exploits.

The point was replacement of steam-generated power, for the use of oil. The success of the largest steam driven oceangoing vessel would have been highly lucrative, and debt would have been practically eradicated. The debt merchants/terrorist changed the course of history by this cruel calculated act of mass murder. They employ terrorism to get their way, and to push forward their evil, greedy, and satanic agenda.

Just as in simple mathematics in which the use of subtraction confirms whether the sum total of one&#8217;s addition is correct. The changes that happen after major acts of terrorism by the super rich, sub-human, beast confirms not only their total involvement, but also their agenda.

It&#8217;s just common sense that all vessels that float (especially large ones) would employ steam as their fuel source, and the sinking of the titanic was the terrorist act that changed the independence of steam generated power on land and water. They hijacked the industrial revolution from freedom and prosperity of the masses, to that of debt and exploitation.

The replacement of steam generated power, to that of diesel-powered engines along with doing away with the gold standard were very counterproductive, anti-American acts of treachery by you communist. All these types of major setbacks to America are always very beneficial to you Zionist. You want to state for the record it's all just a coincidence?

Just look at all the communist changes made to our rights, privacy, liberties, peace of mind, families, our health, our employment, and the list goes on and on. Might as well call most of the F.B.I. and the hijacked N.S.A. along with the so-called department of Homeland security... the new K.G.B.

It&#8217;s perfectly clear who actually carried out the attacks of 911.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 21, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Again; It's mind control and delusional to be deceived by zionist misnomers.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You speak as



I spoke nothing of the sort. I think you bumped your head bro.



> though hitting an iceberg is the only possible way to sink a ship. Then you go on to utter all these silly absurdities. As far as the label you have place upon yourself (BolshevikHunter) why don't get one of your communist buddies to shove it for you.



What are you babbling about guy? You sure are one confused, weak minded divisionist if you actually think I run with them. You're simply talking out of your asshole now. Here is how we handle you frauds.









> All you communist creeps are part of this modern day, ill-fated bolshevik agenda.



I am a communist now? You poor guy you. I guess if you repeat the same old bullcRAP over and over again a certain amount of dipsHITS might swallow it. Grab some cush bub, I know a creep when I see one.



> As far as I'm concern the mine the titanic hit was code-named "iceberg", and this does not rule out the strong possibility that a torpedo sank this steam driven vessel.



Hey guy, That's fine if you got your theory on what happened, but maybe next time you might want to consider presenting it to us all in order to back it up.



> Acts of terrorism by the international bankers can always be verified and confirmed by the changes that take place in the aftermath of their murderous exploits.



Has class started? I though I learned this 15 years ago.





> The point was replacement of steam-generated power, for the use of oil. The success of the largest steam driven oceangoing vessel would have been highly lucrative, and debt would have been practically eradicated. The debt merchants/terrorist changed the course of history by this cruel calculated act of mass murder. They employ terrorism to get their way, and to push forward their evil, greedy, and satanic agenda.



oK.



> Just as in simple mathematics in which the use of subtraction confirms whether the sum total of one&#8217;s addition is correct. The changes that happen after major acts of terrorism by the super rich, sub-human, beast confirms not only their total involvement, but also their agenda.










> It&#8217;s just common sense that all vessels that float (especially large ones) would employ steam as their fuel source, and the sinking of the titanic was the terrorist act that changed the independence of steam generated power on land and water. They hijacked the industrial revolution from freedom and prosperity of the masses, to that of debt and exploitation.



The steam debate is an interesting one, but not really realistic today.



> The replacement of steam generated power, to that of diesel-powered engines along with doing away this the gold standard were two most counterproductive, and anti-American acts of treachery for that time period.



Well, with that being said I do believe that The Federal Reserve should be audited.



> Just look at all the changes made to our rights, privacy, liberties, peace of mind, families, our health, our employment, and the list goes on and on. It&#8217;s perfectly clear who actually carried out the attacks of 911.



The Patriot Act is Un-Constitution in my opinion. The events of 9/11 are open for debate. That is your right as an American. ~BH


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 21, 2010)

How is it you failed to mention the K.G.B.? 

You bottom feeders are all the same. You try and ignore the facts, and put forth your lewd and depraved point of view, that never contains any trace of merit. It shows what you really are. Just as the records which came forth after the Soviet Unions fall made plain the types of things sub-human animals do to innocent human beings. The communist policy of cover-up for all the torture, internal spying, murder, fear, lawlessness, and war crimes is not "American", it's "communist". 

It's so amazing how all well educated people from all best universities were trained, and not really taught to think for themselves. Tearing down the Berlin wall was not the end of communism. It unleashed this beastly system to the entire world; it's just been slightly modified and called the New/Communist world order. Germany stopped communism from taking over all of Europe, now it threatens the entire world.  General Patton was murdered because he was a true American and understood America had fought on the wrong side of the conflict. He knew about the Zionist.

In the war of good and evil be very careful about what you support. The results and consequences of this conflict are tailor made for liars such as yourself, the hijacked news media, and all the other losers. You only see a tiny piece of the puzzle. Solve the riddle... You will find at the marriage that you have been spoken for by many. May all you hell bound reprobates find all the unimaginable pain, trouble, and torment you have rightfully earned&#8230;Forever.

The accountability will really blow your mind.

This is not some game.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> How is it you failed to mention the K.G.B.?
> 
> You bottom feeders are all the same. You try and ignore the facts, and put forth your lewd and depraved point of view, that never contains any trace of merit. It shows what you really are. Just as the records which came forth after the Soviet Unions fall made plain the types of things sub-human animals do to innocent human beings. The communist policy of cover-up for all the torture, internal spying, murder, fear, lawlessness, and war crimes is not "American", it's "communist".
> 
> ...



You're so stupid that you don't even know what side you're even on, or what side anyone else is on for that matter. Let me just be blunt with yuh, You're a fucking idiot bro. ~BH


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 21, 2010)

Go to Hell.....Punk.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> soviet..... zionists...?....
> 
> Okay, yer still nuts.



How does a 3% group of Americans (dual citizen amercans) print our currency, lends it back to the government with interest/usury, and no one seems to take notice of how "everyone" is being robbed by these people?

 Millions losing their homes, Kissinger (Zionist) giving the whole industrial foundation of America to the "communist" Chinese, and no one seems to notice?

Does the Zionist media and propaganda machine have such a complete mind control grip on Americans that no one seems to understands that these people are robbing and destroying all that's America?

 What's crazy is "again" turning the current Fed chairman loose on the American economy after a multi-billion dollar bail out that "never" should have happened! Now is the time to take control away from them before they destroy what's left of America.

Does anyone truly realize that these Godless, lawless, ultra greedy individuals are at war with this nation?  

The Zionist media directs people&#8217;s attention away from Stalin, Lenin, and all the Soviets were because it was a Jewish operation. 

Awake; they steal and attempt to steal whole governments! History proves this. Don&#8217;t be tricked by privatization, posse commutatus, imminent domain, the invasion of dual purpose illegals, gun control, all the cuts/thefts of revenue, 9-11, war on terror, fear and suspicion.  This Fabian style war is indeed war, and in a very underhanded and sneaky way America is under attack. The greed of the international bankers is the foundation of world-wide terrorism. 

Get their deception out of your heads.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Octoldit (Jan 23, 2010)

Notice the veiled "communist" gesture.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 23, 2010)

You are no longer worth any serious response for you are insane.






Let's see how you call this a communist/zionist threat.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 23, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> 
> That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it?
> 
> ...



The issue is that it takes energy to create steam.  Nuclear power plants, as I understand it, use steam to power turbines to generate energy. They just use uranium to heat the water.  

Other than that my submission is thus:  "Thermodynamics.  You can't win, and you can't break even."


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 23, 2010)

And now, to break the cosmos and splinter realty while freezing hell over... 

I give Geaux a positive rep.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> And now, to break the cosmos and splinter realty while freezing hell over...
> 
> I give Geaux a positive rep.



Hey, the laws of thermodynamics supersede politics.....


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh thank God for greater laws to protect reality.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 26, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> ...



Just as it was once said &#8220;all roads lead to Rome&#8221;. 

&#8220;All America&#8217;s major problems lead to the Jews/Zionist&#8221;. 

All the evidence is so tremendously abundant just name the problem, and it&#8217;s almost elementary to follow the historical timeline that leads straight to the Zionist.

Let&#8217;s be clear; Nuclear power is a major cornerstone used by the Zionist in the downfall, and destruction of America and world civilization. I&#8217;ll say for the record some things are better left alone, and nuclear power is indeed of Satan himself.

Satan and &#8220;his children&#8221; have always merged what is evil with that which is good in an effort to disguise their extremely wicked agenda. Power generated from steam is a pure and simple way of supplying very economical energy, and an abundance of different fuel sources could produce steam-generated power.

Virtually anything that produces sustainable heat can be modified to also heat water for steam. Large municipal incinerators, furnaces, fireplaces, boilers, and a host of other methods will provide practically free electricity, and the Zionist fought tooth and nail to prevent this from happening.

 Uranium is by far absolutely the worst way to produce power. Again the Zionist hijacked that which was very beneficial for the common good, for something complex and extremely deadly. The great expense to the government as well as the risk from nuclear power has enriched the Zionist, and is a fast track to the implementation of communism.

From the start the &#8220;secrecy&#8221; of Los Alamos in terms of the Manhattan project that has redirected this open society into one that now relies on &#8220;secrecy&#8221; to conceal the anti-America thrust toward a closed hybrid communist society.  The whole notion that we needed to develop an atomic bomb to remain free was Israeli/Zionist paranoia, and a wicked scheme to rob governments by &#8220;creating fear&#8221; so that Debt and unneeded armaments are developed which enrich the Zionist.

Trillions of dollars were wasted to weapons corporations.  The money would have been better spent working for the common good of society, and was redirected to the &#8220;Zionist (and peons) based on fear and deception. The cold war is the prime example. The whole Soviet Union was a Jewish operation, yet Americans were deceived by Albert Einstein, and other Zionist by following them into self-destruction.

Information that was classified is not being declassified in an open society, this tend has grown. They created dangers from nuclear technology and opened a new front for instituting closed society communist policies. It&#8217;s now so much classified information that the C.I.A. and other agencies that did work on behalf of the American government, now work for the Zionist agenda and big business. These people have turned the American government and military against itself.

No don&#8217;t try to link steam generated power to something as satanic as nuclear power!  The occult links this world to such an evil dimension of reality that we common mortals have no clue of the severe consequences of opening such doors.

Once you open these wicked doors not only don&#8217;t you know what might come though, but also you know longer have the ability to close the door.

Few people (except those suffering from madness) would deny that the tremendous destructive force of nuclear bombs is entirely Satanic. Delving into this occult science is the definitive real world illustration of opening Pandora&#8217;s box. The Zionist were highly instrumental in opening this box, and now that this path to hell has been opened the world is becoming increasingly uncivilized and beastly.

The so-called war on terrorism is the next step to a closed, secretive, and communist society. 9-11 was a false-flag operation done in &#8220;Secret&#8221; reminiscent of Los Alamos, and treason is indeed found within all the secrecy; it has nothing to do with security.

Truth is priceless check LINK:  The Secret History Of The Atomic Bomb by Eustace C. Mullins


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 27, 2010)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Water vapor is the worst greenhouse gas.



That's totally Absurd!


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Water vapor is the worst greenhouse gas.
> ...


In three words, you destroy any glimmer of hope at a possibility, no matter how remote lottery odds in the quantum sweepstakes known as life it may be, for being taken as even a sentient being.

A simple search for "Water Vapor" and "Greenhouse Gas"

I suspect sooner or later, out of the nearly 750k of sites that matched, you'd find one you'd believe.  But, I'm an optimist.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 27, 2010)

When one's common sense has departed....I guess they may believe anything some kook writes up in a article. Who has the time to click on some goofy link when your true purpose is already quite apparent.

Why don't you explane to everyone what is the main element that makes clouds and rain?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> When one's common sense has departed....I guess they may believe anything some kook writes up in a article. Who has the time to click on some goofy link when your true purpose is already quite apparent.
> 
> Why don't you explane to everyone what is the main element that makes clouds and rain?


ROFLMAO.  I'm stunned.

Whuppa whuppa whuppa... black helicopters are gonna getcha.


----------



## Octoldit (Jan 28, 2010)

You are really starting to sound like a certified "Lunatic".

You're Fading fast and have fell below your imbecile status.

This is the proper direction of blockhead operatives who try so hard to lead Americans astray.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 29, 2010)

Wanna put that to a vote?  ROFLMAO

I've never met a bigger tard than you.

You refute established scientific theory in the following areas:

Physics
Thermodynamics
Elementary Chemistry
Aerodynamics

As well as exhibiting an utter lack of understanding in the fields of:

Economics
Energy Production
Political Science
Climatology
Engineering


Now, shouldn't you be working on your homework?  The 8th grade is so hard.  I know you believe you know everything now, but trust me.  You don't.

Not by a long shot.


----------



## eagleseven (Jan 30, 2010)

Steam is an excellent software distribution platform, despite the early hiccups, yes.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Just as it was once said all roads lead to Rome.
> 
> All Americas major problems lead to the Jews/Zionist.



I point out a scientific law, and you counter with some nonsense conspiracy theory about zionism?

Hey dumbass, the "Zionists" didn't create the laws of thermodynamics.  Interestingly enough, Carnot, a Frenchman, did while working with steam.  

Let me explain this to you:  you can never get more energy out of anything than it took to produce the items that give you that energy. 

Our fossil fuels are the result of millions of years of solar energy and decay of carbon based lifeforms.  Compared to what it took to create that energy source, we get a fraction of our worth out of them.  

There is no magic bullet for the fuel crisis.  We are tied to the laws of thermodynamics.  You can point to steam, but it still takes more energy to create an energy source than the work you can get out of it.  

Don't blame some phantom conspiracy for your own scientific illiteracy.  Go enroll in a physics class at your nearest university.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 30, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> 
> That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it?
> 
> ...








Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jan 30, 2010)

Apparently not.  That's what's scary.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Apparently not.  That's what's scary.



When the ZOG invented physics, they intentionally skewed the natural laws in order to make us subservient to their agenda.

We are so screwed..................

/sarcasm


----------



## Octoldit (Feb 27, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Just as it was once said &#8220;all roads lead to Rome&#8221;.
> ...



What&#8217;s really abhorrent about you reprobates is how you lie unceasingly.

Everything about your life is based on lies and deception. You pathetic operatives are truly the children of Satan; and will indeed share in his fate.

For the record: you can&#8217;t explain a damn thing to anybody, and are worst than an imbecile. The greedy satanic bastards you worship caused the fuel crisis. 

Apparently it never entered your mind, that terrorism was used to stop production of the steam engine. 

There is no mystery or confusion about what defines terrorism. Just take careful notice of the &#8220;changes&#8221; implemented after major acts of terrorism, and the purpose for the carnage becomes crystal clear.

Some examples would be &#8220;what happened after&#8221; the Primetime media enhanced murder of president Kennedy, as well as the false-flag media stunt called 9-11, or the sinking of the titanic.

In the aftermath of all these politically engineered acts of terrorism, the revelation of its purpose is seen. In terms the titanic, by the fabricated switch to oil dependency. By murder, the media, and bloodshed.

The diesel engine was no match for the efficiency of steam-generated power. The wars and bloodshed this nation and world is now experiencing is a direct result of the halt too further development of the steam engine. This was made possible by terrorism.

Checks and balances are needed in government and &#8220;business&#8221;. Before the separation of church and state at least &#8220;usury&#8221; was strictly prohibited. We will find in these very days the absence of a separation of business/corporation and state will be far worst. It may well be already too late, and the merging of big business and government has set in motion an unavoidable downhill path to world destruction.

Steam generated power is an excellent solution to the serious problems and worldwide exploitation that happens due to the fake oil dependency scheme. 

It never had to be this way! They smelled profits&#8230;so they needed/created a cash cow for their proboscis just as any parasite. These human parasites (despite all the long term carnage) love debt, war, abortion, poverty, broken families, misery, and are responsible for much grief worldwide.  

They wreck families, and get rich from war. Once they make a strong appeal to everything in human nature just the opposite of virtue, they make others as greedy as themselves, and the common good and the rule of law is forgotten about.

As you flirt with everlasting torture let me remind you of your quote and put it in the correct context:

"Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
-	Friedrich Nietzsche

The demons that you serve are invisible to you now. In the times before the microscope was invented one would be laughed to scorn if they stated an enormous world of microscopic life exist within our world. 

There is no invention to peer into the spiritual world, but it does indeed exist in a different dimension of our own world. This enormous spiritual world of life is very ancient, and unable to die.  In that day when you understand what is spoken of here, you will also understand something about the abyss......Einstein.

You forgot to choose what you serve very carefully...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> When one's common sense has departed....I guess they may believe anything some kook writes up in a article. Who has the time to click on some goofy link when your true purpose is already quite apparent.
> 
> Why don't you explane to everyone what is the main element that makes clouds and rain?



It's dust, isn't it?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...







Dude you REALLY need help.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 9, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



The help I need is getting steam generated power working in behalf of the American people.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 9, 2010)

All we need is the ENDLESS steam comming out of your head to power a large city forever. How can you be SO FUCKING DUMB to ignore the LAWS OF PHYSICS!!!??? How is STEAM produced? By HEATING WATER. *HOW* do you heat water? With a *HEAT* source. *WHAT* do you use for that heat source?


----------



## Bred (Mar 10, 2010)

Zander said:


> The ancillary benefit of all that steam power is nicely pressed clothing!!



Think you hit the nail on the head there


----------



## Bred (Mar 10, 2010)

Double post, oops


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Mar 11, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> All we need is the ENDLESS steam comming out of your head to power a large city forever. How can you be SO FUCKING DUMB to ignore the LAWS OF PHYSICS!!!??? How is STEAM produced? By HEATING WATER. *HOW* do you heat water? With a *HEAT* source. *WHAT* do you use for that heat source?



Sheeesh. Questions only a COMMUNIST!!! would ask. 

This whole topic is amazing by the way. He gets an A for his troll effort.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 13, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> All we need is the ENDLESS steam comming out of your head to power a large city forever. How can you be SO FUCKING DUMB to ignore the LAWS OF PHYSICS!!!??? How is STEAM produced? By HEATING WATER. *HOW* do you heat water? With a *HEAT* source. *WHAT* do you use for that heat source?



What laws of PHYSICS are you speaking of? 

Put up or shut up&#8230;again; state for the record&#8230; &#8220;What laws of PHYSICS are you speaking of !!!???&#8221; You can&#8217;t answer the question, (this will be soon confirmed) which puts you squarely in the &#8220;Imbecile Hall of Fame&#8221;. 

You whale patty operatives are mortal enemies to all that is good. You try to mislead and distract Americans from solutions! Because as quiet as it&#8217;s kept, it&#8217;s you people/operatives with your edomite co-workers and financiers that are responsible for the decline and destruction of American virtue, our economy, our Constitutional framework, our Christian values, morality, liberty, the family, and the wholesale looting of our treasury.

Before the separation of church and state at least &#8220;usury&#8221; was "not" legal, and now we have the theft of ours homes, farms, protection under law, employment, and peace within our families.

We need enforceable laws pertaining to the "separation of corporation/banking and state". As the Edomite bankers within the so-called Federal Reserve attempt to treat America and the world as they did Russia in the Bolshevik revolution... heaven can only help you (and it won&#8217;t) when we all suddenly arrived at the understanding of your treachery/treason.

In terms of the steam engine let it be stated for the record that the simplicity and versatility of this engine is far beyond and unraveled by any invention to date, except for the bloom box which has yet to be adequately proven, and tested for it&#8217;s durability. 

The steam engine does not have to burn "anything" to produce steam for power. As we all know electricity and microwave technology can boil water for steam, and wind as well as solar energy can produce the electricity needed for steam production. Let this be very clear the steam engine does not have to "burn" anything to produce energy.

But the steam engines versatility does not end there, it can also burn alcohol (which was the first fuel for automobile) methane, hydrogen, Natural gas, bloom box energy, wood, manure/fertilizer, plastic WASTE PLASTIC TECHNOLOGY, , numerous biofuels, clean coal, cooking waste oil, garbage, and anything that burns is fuel for the steam engine.

You are no match for The Octoldit. 

P.S The unbrella won't help...Beep Beep.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 13, 2010)

MORON!!! Tell me HOW you are going to HEAT all that water to make STEAM?


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 13, 2010)

He hasn't even learned to read....so pathetic.


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Steam, 90% of all electricity in the USA comes from steam.

Give or take, I could look up the exact number but what for, bottom line steam is what we use to make electricity anyone who argues differently does not know there ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 22, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Steam, 90% of all electricity in the USA comes from steam.
> 
> Give or take, I could look up the exact number but what for, bottom line steam is what we use to make electricity anyone who argues differently does not know there ass from a hole in the ground.



At least with this thread we have a full confession of the wholesale robbery of the Government, every business, every adult individual, and all families has been fleeced by the electrical power monopoly.

The thus far unchallenged monopoly over electricity must end. The ease and simplicity of generating power from steam is possible for every individual town, city, county, neighborhood, business, and even single family home. 

The huge Wall Street salaries and bonuses is money that is taken from the masses of the people and put into the hands of a few. This iniquity has gone on far too long. The revenue generated from D.J. utility companies in the hands of the common people will stimulate this economy. This take over entails starting local power companies, with the antiquity grid system as a back up.

If the common people have no money to spend capitalism won&#8217;t work, and communism, fascism and other schemes will start rearing their ugly heads to try and control the masses. Freedom must be utilized or lost. Small and mid scale steam generation is far more efficient and beneficial. 

Having all our revenue stolen by the illegal federal tax on our labor should be going to building community steam power plants which is the proper use for tax money. 

The unsustainable path of allowing the international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve loot system to print money, lend it to the government with usury/interest, and steal taxes that goes to private individuals having a parasitic, and very corrupt relationship with the Government is the source of all America&#8217;s Major problems.

&#8220;They steal all the money&#8221; and everything is cut until there is nothing left. Right before the collapse of the Soviet Union we find Russia being robbed and exploited in a very similar way. When we stop to take time and realized who, and what the Soviet Union was everything becomes clear.      

It has already been pointed out how an act of terrorism involving the Titanic, that outright murder and fear was used to beguile and coerce a grief stricken populace away from very economical steam generated power. 

From the calculated act of terrorism the entire transportation industry was transformed, taking revenue out of the hands of &#8220;many&#8221;, and putting our money into the hands of a very &#8220;few&#8221;.  

Is this not the very definition of terrorism? Once it&#8217;s understood what terrorism is used for by the international banking/corporations it becomes clear how they blame/label all those that resist their exploitation. The victims that stand up against exploitation are labeled terrorist, or potential terrorist.

Standing up for freedom and our Constitution also put the people against the closeted communist/bankers who desire to overthrow the Government by debt, privatization, and other very nefarious methods. 

 It&#8217;s almost an elementary discovery after one takes careful notice of the &#8220;changes&#8221; implemented &#8220;after an act of terrorism&#8221; that it&#8217;s clearly revealed to everyone not only the motive for all the terrorist carnage, but the criminals involved soon become apparent.

Those in the criminal cover-up are first to reveal their involvement this is mainly the &#8220;media&#8221;. Who controls the media? You want to understand the motives behind terrorism (as in 9-11) just notice all the changes, rights, liberties, and privacy taken from Americans &#8220;after&#8221; the false flag operation called 9-11. Notice who got paid as a result of the carnage.

Is not the hijacked N.S.A. now operating as the K.G.B.?      


 Your assertion was 90% of our electrical power comes from steam. I&#8217;ll state for the record our electrical power comes from &#8220;Hijacked&#8221; steam!!! 

Nuclear power is satanic, a big rip-off, extremely dangerous, a million times more toxic and deadly than any source of power. Steam never needed anything nuclear to generate power! This is another wicked scheme to complicate the simple technology and steal control from the hands of common people/Americans so we could be exploited.  

Just as steam generated power was taken from the entire transportation industry especially shipping, we find free energy/steam taken from all multiplicities, factories, homes, schools, electrical rail (el trains/subways), homes, and businesses.

The whole point is the freedom and independence derived from steam was removed from the people. The natural laws pertaining to &#8220;simplicity&#8221; is what characterizes steam-generated power. Accessible Steam generated power was stolen to pave the way for colossal exploitation. 

The Anti-American operatives don&#8217;t want American people to realize, and act on this.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 22, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> MORON!!! Tell me HOW you are going to HEAT all that water to make STEAM?[/QUOTE
> 
> Again, steam on a small and mid sized is more beneficial and efficient. Wind, solar, bloom box generated electricity, and other noncombustible methods can heat water to generate steam.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > MORON!!! Tell me HOW you are going to HEAT all that water to make STEAM?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 22, 2010)

mdn2000/smart ass...you want to try and make a attempt on answering the thread addressed to you?

For the record. 

Scale: -noun. a standard of measurement or estimation; point of reference by which to gauge or rate: We have no scale by which to judge his achievements.

I'll rip up your nuclear augument at a later date...Einstein.


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> mdn2000/smart ass...you want to try and make a attempt on answering the thread addressed to you?
> 
> For the record.
> 
> ...



First you got to defend the statements you already made, whats wrong, you gonna run from what you posted.

Why run from your posts. I guess you saying you were full of shit, so you think you tackle something else, hardly.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 23, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000/smart ass...you want to try and make a attempt on answering the thread addressed to you?
> ...



One of the most basic and fascinating tools in understanding the realities of politics is knowing the methods used to hide the abundance of stink which comes from those who expose their purpose and true motives. They, at all cost need to hide the stink.

The operatives know that people find it an abhorrent thing to be lied too and mislead. 

Snakes need to hide, they need cover, and they need to conceal themselves and their purpose for if this information/motives were to be known it would be difficult for them to get into striking distance.

From lowest knot head peon, to the planners and those who from behind the scenes carried out 9-11 one signature method used in an attempt to cover themselves it&#8217;s the &#8220;backward logic&#8221;.

 Some call it reverse psychology, but the two are not the same and there is subtle differences. Once these methods and traits are clearly recognized all the stink makes plane who the operatives are. They have always intended to destroy our Government, freedom, and the American way of life.

This classic, poster child, textbook, example of backward logic is here for all to see and understand. Every word of this particular operatives response applies to mdn/2000 with all certainty! 

They try and shift ones focus to try and create a false perception. 

They blame the resistance to their stinking propaganda of things that very accurately defines themselves.
In terms of 9-11 they claims they are working for our security&#8230;. the backward logic is they are working for the overthrow of our constitution and the American Government.

Are you working for the Mossad?

The true internal false flag terrorist who are indeed responsible for 9-11 use the backward logic to label every political activist (in all the different catorgories] that resist the attempt at a take over of the United States as being the enemy. 

Here&#8217;s insight:  *** : Information Clearing House -* ICH


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



I thought so


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 24, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > All we need is the ENDLESS steam comming out of your head to power a large city forever. How can you be SO FUCKING DUMB to ignore the LAWS OF PHYSICS!!!??? How is STEAM produced? By HEATING WATER. *HOW* do you heat water? With a *HEAT* source. *WHAT* do you use for that heat source?
> ...


The fundamental laws of thermodynamics, which in layman's terms is "there's no such thing as a free lunch"
Should I list them, there are only four (when you include the Zeroth law)


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 24, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Why don't you reveal these thermodynamic and zeroth laws? 

Can you list these laws for everyone to see?


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 24, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Can you list these laws for everyone to see?


Sure
0th law - if two systems are in equilibrium with a third system they are in equilibrium with each other. 
1st law - Energy can be neither created nor destroyed, it can only change forms. Thus for any isolated system total energy remains constant.
2nd law - Entropy of an isolated system cannot decrease.
3rd law - Entropy is at a minimum as temperature approaches absolute zero.


----------



## Octoldit (Mar 24, 2010)

Charles Stucker said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Can you list these laws for everyone to see?
> ...



Now that you've presented a list feel free tell everyone what relevance it has to the topic being discussed.

And if no reasonable explanation is forth coming is it not speculation, but proven to be factual that your purpose and motive is to divert and distract Americans away from the solutions presented by the Octoldit?


----------



## Charles Stucker (Mar 26, 2010)

The point of thermodynamics is it shows  - to get steam for power generation you must fist use some form of energy to heat the water to the point of being steam. 
Are you actually that ignorant or are this entire thread mocking retards like OldRocksintheHead?


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 5, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > MORON!!! Tell me HOW you are going to HEAT all that water to make STEAM?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 5, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Charles Stucker said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


Those laws say you can't use a multiple of systems (jet engine to windmill to steam to turbine) to INCREASE the power created.  You will only lose power to entropy.

The best/most efficient way of generating power is a one step system.  Source to final energy product.  That is why a piezo-electric solar cell is more efficient than using sunlight to heat water to create steam to push a turbine.  Fewer steps in which to lose energy at.


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 5, 2010)

The merging of Wind and solar, and steam to produce economical energy is a very credible solution whether your "debt merchant" masters like it or not. Nothing you can say will change the "fact" about turbine engines ability to supplement or enhance wind generation.

Big Fits sounds like you're well familiar with the meds you speak of for very obvious reasons.


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 6, 2010)

Dood, yer so nuts, the bats in your belfry have been given lobotomies and anti-psychotic drips and they still couldn't dig the crazy out without explosives and power tools.


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Dood, yer so nuts, the bats in your belfry have been given lobotomies and anti-psychotic drips and they still couldn't dig the crazy out without explosives and power tools.



Ohso now you want to try and use the type of things that are said to you Big Fits by your lunatic buddies in the psych ward when the meds start wearing off and you guys want more.

You confirm to everyone your insanity when someone who is renown for these enormous psychotic Fits attempts to mislead and divert attention away from workable solutions. 

This applies to all your cult member message board buddies when they let you out of the psych ward.  

Hes not called Big Fitz/Fits for nothing..........Kook.

Shame on you!


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks.  Funniest damn thing I've read in weeks.


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Thanks.  Funniest damn thing I've read in weeks.



You're improving....your acknowledgement that the joke is on you and your cult member buddies shows a slight degree of a return to reality.


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 7, 2010)

no no no... you're mistaken.  We're laughing at you.  Not with you.  

To steal a joke at your expense, It's like Idi Amin telling Ghandi "you are too intense."


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh no....more delusions... "Big Fits" get yourself some help and stop attempting to mislead Americans.

Get some help before you things get worst and you're all over the floor having one of your infamous fits.

Too much truth is something that may be hazardous to your mental health.

Are you sure you can handle political issues?


----------



## Big Fitz (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya don't know who Idi Amin or Ghandi are, do you?

You've failed basic scientific laws questions, why should I expect you to get history, I dunno?


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 8, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Ya don't know who Idi Amin or Ghandi are, do you?
> 
> You've failed basic scientific laws questions, why should I expect you to get history, I dunno?



You are truly a certified Kook!

Stop trying to deceive Americans; everyone can clearly see you have serious personal issues that need immediate attention.

Don't allow yourself to be used by the debt merchants.

It may not be too late to get to get your priorities straight.

Good luck.


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 17, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > You speak as
> ...



It's getting a bit disgusting how the people with no ideas, and make no contribution, but only try to obstruct progress are not only totally vilified, but tossed under the bus. You lying cult members here on the message board along with the communist lobbyist, republican party, and the George Wallace tea party are servants of Lucifer whether they understand with or not. 

Money is the root of all evil, and those who love and do anything for money, or too ignorant to understand how the true enemies of America manipulates them need to consider the consequences of those on the wrong side of the war of good and evil.


----------



## Octoldit (May 17, 2010)

Dude said:


> Do you have anything relevant to post about anything, or can I just ban your ass now?



To a communist cult member only the dictates of the tyrannical Federal Reserve international bankers have any relevance. Those who print the money have corrupted almost everyone, and they have intentionally refused to protect our southern border knowingly, to engineer the same type of predictable problems that take place in Latin American countries. 

As Americans how is it possible that so many people fail to recognize that much the same way the C.I.A has been used in Latin American and much of the world, they are now being used against the American government and people directed by the wicked communist bankers.

 Big business and the bankers caused almost all the major problems by their greed and exploitation here and abroad. Their schemes have robbed the whole nation of the great bulk of family farms, and millions of homes are now confiscated by their economic treason. 

We never needed the bankers or the large corporations. They welcomed in millions of invaders to replace the American work force, and now the only way out of this serious dilemma is the replace the corporations and spread to wealth among the people starting with food and energy. 

Much of the corporate advertisement on T.V. theses days insults men, and they think we are too stupid to know we&#8217;re being insulted and will still buy their. They try to demoralized men and convert them into mama&#8217;s boys. The head of the household is made to look stupid far too many times, which is another one of the many media operations to destroy, and corrupt families.

Small but Productive Urban farms should be part and every community. Raising chickens, geese, and some crops should be part of every household. Steam generated electricity financed by small independent banks all throughout our neighborhoods is a very workable solution. Let the utilities company buy electricity from us. Steam and wind generated power have been stolen from the masses of people. 

All the media bull sh** about &#8220;making life easier&#8221; and &#8220;keeping up with the Jones&#8221; was a wicked scheme of exploitation, to destroy our self-sufficiency, enslave, and rob every one of their labor and property through debt. Hunting and gathering was made to look primitive conditioning people to look to others for their food making them dependent, controllable, and vulnerable to subtle poisoning and siege.

Transferring funds away from tyrannical banking structure that has intentionally swindled the American people of homes and livelihood while working to destroy our constitution, really needs to be replaced starting with Goldman Sachs. Make no mistake the bankers are at war with the American government and people, and have not stopped being at war with America since the days of George Washington&#8230;the 4th of July is folly.

It&#8217;s really disgusting for a communist cult member to attempt to define for anybody what&#8217;s relevant. They hate freedom and want total censorship of any ideas but their own. With all the spying and everything else they have done since they financed 9-11 it all amounts to communism...general Patton was right.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

This thread is something else.  It's amazing to think there are such ignorants walking among us.


----------



## Octoldit (May 17, 2010)

You greedy demonic communist losers have a very identifiable and unmistakable trait&#8230;you have this delusional backward mentality (symptoms of madness), and everything to you cult members is opposite of truth.

In the war of Good and evil you&#8217;ll find that there is a whole lot out here "walking among us" in the world you can&#8217;t see (at this point) and apparently know nothing about. Your temporarily filthy rich slave masters 1% at the top of the wicked pyramid are surely involved with the occult and know exactly what I&#8217;m speaking of here. 

Understand it&#8217;s by Satan and his methods that has enabled all the thievery, murder, and corruption that has caused the great disparity in wealth. The devil and his demons has taught a very few the hi-tech lies, deception and sorcery which robs and destroys the great masses of people. It&#8217;s Satan&#8217;s nature to specialize in evil and its the root of evil that helps him lure and gather his harvest of souls/people who will join him in his new world order within the bowels of hell.  

Whether you understand it or not, those involved in doing the evil works of Satan have by their actions entered into a covenant with him and will indeed share his fate. Of course this will never be revealed to the wicked. We mortals are caught between immortal combatants in the war of Good and evil and are being tested.
To be perfectly frank the purpose of our very lives amounts to determining what side of the conflict we will find ourselves on for eternity.

Be real careful about what you hope for and work toward&#8230;you may get it and keep getting it forever. You think you want evil&#8230; you deserve your fate. 

Good prevails.  Fido


----------



## mdn2000 (May 20, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> The merging of Wind and solar, and steam to produce economical energy is a very credible solution whether your "debt merchant" masters like it or not. Nothing you can say will change the "fact" about turbine engines ability to supplement or enhance wind generation.
> 
> Big Fits sounds like you're well familiar with the meds you speak of for very obvious reasons.



What a uneducated post, wind and solar have been addressed in the threads. The fact remains that wind and solar have a 100% fossil fuel back up which is used to produce 90% of the energy that a wind farm or solar farm is suppose to create.

The debt merchants love green energy, they get to loan more money to a more costly less effective electrical source, loans guaranteed by the government.


----------



## Octoldit (May 21, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > The merging of Wind and solar, and steam to produce economical energy is a very credible solution whether your "debt merchant" masters like it or not. Nothing you can say will change the "fact" about turbine engines ability to supplement or enhance wind generation.
> ...



 The wicked lies, and communist double talk you put forth is misleading and backward. The only true energy solution for this nation, and the world entails having 90% of our energy having little or nothing to do with crude oil. Any back-ups worth speaking of is for Americans to flip the script, and sell surplus electricity back to those which have exploited and destroyed American industry, home owners, and even the government itself a hair&#8217;s breadth away from total bankruptcy.  

The wicked and murderous foreign policy of this nation (caused by the debt merchants), which hijacks and exploits the entire government and military in the pursuit of crude oil, confirms the lowest and most beastly sub-human nature within a small group of very greedy people (1%). 

The vast majority of the people suffer while 1% exploits everyone&#8230;it&#8217;s insane to allow this to continue. This (1%) have no humanity, morality, or any hint of virtue are ruled by monsterous greed. In a very true sense the most dangerous animals on earth that are willing murderers of any who may obstruct their greed, to the extend that they will destroy the whole earth to try and save their own wicked and reprobate asses (so-called overpopulation). 

They don&#8217;t care what type of animal behavior is carried out, or the tax payers expense in the pursue of crude oil, or the many millions of people killed and displaced by what amount to colossal theft of the natural resources of sovereign nations. In terms of small business the fact remains that money taken from the large banks and placed in small independent banks will financed all that&#8217;s needed for freedom and survival of the common good. Usury really needs to be outlawed&#8230;this is how they have stolen all the American homes, farms, businesses, and well-being.

More than 50% of all marriages fail because they steal everyone&#8217;s money.
One really needs to understand who were the communist that took over Russia!
If these international/communist bankers are allowed to continue the entire world is in very great danger.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 21, 2010)

No hablo "magic steam" aqui, Pancho.

Donde estas los "magic steam"?

Guys, we need to stop responding to this retard.  I'm afraid it may be contagious.  Read, but don't post.  Just let it die.


----------



## Octoldit (May 21, 2010)

For someone renown for those colossal psychotic fits what delusions are you having telling you that you are anywhere close to being remotely capable of leading anyone other than those mentality challenged? 

What kook deputized you to try and advise anyone?  Big fits you are always wrong as two left shoes, un-American, and without any notion of humanity, the common good, or workable solutions. Your mission is to divert, misinform, and deceive.

Go ahead and tell everyone abysmal failure is written on your birth certificate.


----------



## Octoldit (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> No hablo "magic steam" aqui, Pancho.
> 
> Donde estas los "magic steam"?
> 
> Guys, we need to stop responding to this retard.  I'm afraid it may be contagious.  Read, but don't post.  Just let it die.



Well...it seems Octoldit kicked the asses of Big fitz/fits, and all his communist psych ward buddy's.


----------



## industry7 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Octoldit, we seem to have gone off on a bunch of tangents.  Could you just summarize the main points on how steam would solve our energy problems?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually I would like the "Dolt" to explain HOW we get steam without HEATING water. The FACT is that the energy needed to HEAT the water to produce STEAM has to come from SOMEWHERE and using JET ENGINES to turn wind TURBINES is about the MOST wastefull concept I have EVER heard of.


----------



## industry7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> using JET ENGINES to turn wind TURBINES



Could the OP come back and confirm that this is part of your solution?  What exactly do you think this will accomplish (@OP)?


----------



## Octoldit (Jun 10, 2010)

You and Super genius Cold Fusion38 Get your clipboards and paper and take notes while standing behind a jet engine. As the engine starts to operate you're understanding on this issue will become noticeably enhanced.


----------



## Octoldit (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude said:


> If steam locomotives are still such the stuff, why did the railroads go to diesel-electrics?
> 
> I mean really...You can still boil water effectively with oil/gas technology, so why bother with the electric part?



"Terrorism" is what destroyed cheap debt-free energy. Just like "Terrorism" as in 9-11 is why communism disguised as security is used in supplanting our rights and freedom, working in conjunction with the vast  "usury scheme" to take our property, and privatized the government. Privatization by the way is a Zionist code word for an economic coup. Government for the people, by the people in private hands is a coup without standing armies. (fabian style). One just has to understand the same people who stole Russia and created the communist Soviet Union are the same FED/communist bankers at war with American freedom. Communist hate freedom! N.S.A=K.G.B. for those who really understand what's going on. 

The steam engine is practically a dynamo, and the greedy communist international terrorist bankers used terrorism to destroy this simple technology before steam engine was mass produced and made steam from  electricity generated by motion. Coal would get the engine started, and a small portion of the horsepower used to haul freight would be used to generate steam from electricity reducing the coal input greatly. 

The terrorism debt-merchants/FED was hell bent on preventing Americans from experiencing the tremendous blessing of a debt free society. General Patton was absolutely Right and they murdered him too.


----------



## industry7 (Aug 2, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> You and Super genius Cold Fusion38 Get your clipboards and paper and take notes while standing behind a jet engine. As the engine starts to operate you're understanding on this issue will become noticeably enhanced.



I don't need to stand behind a jet engine to understand that it produces a lot of thrust, but that does seem to answer one of my two questions, that this is part of your solution.  You haven't answered my other question though.  What do you plan to accomplish using the jet engine / wind mill combination?


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 11, 2010)

industry7 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > You and Super genius Cold Fusion38 Get your clipboards and paper and take notes while standing behind a jet engine. As the engine starts to operate you're understanding on this issue will become noticeably enhanced.
> ...



The answers to your bogus questions have already been posted. 

Retention is something you might want to work on, the mechanics of reading is worthless without it. 

Learn to read, and get hooked on phonics.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 11, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> 
> That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it?
> 
> ...



How is steam power good for the environment. Almost every form of Steam power. Relies on Fossil Fuels to Make the steam.

l


----------



## Si modo (Sep 11, 2010)

This thread is a classic.


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 11, 2010)

octoldit said:


> in terms of stationary wind mill farms all that is needed is jet engines to provide wind when natural winds are not available.



lmao!!!!


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> ...



What the exploitation bankers dread is cheap energy and independence from debt. 

In mainly stationary energy generation, electricity can replace any fossil fuel in the production of steam. Solar and well as wind generated electricity is something overlooked for too long.  

Also any mobile transportation can generates it own wind, and some solar power is also possible. Mostly anything that burns can fuel a steam engine and the possibilities for alternative very cheap fuels are abundant.

At this point it's critical that America not allow the Zionist bankers to define what are sources of energy will be. They have robbed this nation long enough, and wants to bankrupt America to privatize all that belongs to the people in a economic coup caused by debt.

With all the heat steel mills produce it's really insane that on-site steam generated electricity wasn't the norm. Any industry that utilizes a abundance of heat is foolish to pay someone for electricity. The high energy cost helped to make American steel expensive to produce...it didn't have to be that way. Cheap energy can bring American industry back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Do you have any idea how retarded this idea is???

Just off the top of my head, a solar array large enough to pull a 1 mile long coal train @ 186,000 lbs per car would have to be something on the order of 20 miles long. At a top speed of 45 mph, wind is not going to be much of a help, considering you have to keep the blades inside of a 16' x 12' envelope so as to not wipe them out when passing through tunnels and underpasses.

When you come up with an alternative energy source with the pound per pound effectiveness of diesel fuel, please let us know.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> 
> That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it?
> 
> ...


 -  - 
Steam still used to generate most of our electricity.

Like the evil government & big corporations prevent me from powering my home with my perpetual motion over unity device. My fan spins my wind turbine that powers my fan & my home. 

People do not power their automobiles with wind turbine powered from driving it & solar because of some government regulation.   

I have a pack of rechargeable batteries storing my wind turbine energy & it powers my home between wind storms. Easy as pie, no problem.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...




Oh thanks for clarifying. You are a Jew Hating wack job. No need to waste my time further.


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 16, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Total rubbish....No one can improve on your own knowledge defeating impediments that keep you from educating yourself. You are wasting your own time, don't blame me. When such a great abundance of documented evidence points to the so-called Jew, you want to try to play the race card? Jew is not a race.....Bozo. 

That whole out-dated trick was started by the Jew Stalin makes no sense. As if all the irrefutable evidence is meaningless if it points straight to jews.
Guess that's why those people like tyrants and despots....they do all their dirty and try to make it punishable by death to blame a Jew. When history dating all the way back to the Roman Cicero and beyond has always recorded Jews basicly doing the same types of things....stealing the money, and poisoning the water.
In this day...we find them poisoning the air, food, and water. 

All the national debt and the illegal income taxes are payed to international Zionist bankers/FED....so maybe we should blame the Greeks...maybe the hindu's or maybe the polish people....Right? 

Blame anybody but a jew....Right?

Are you are suggesting we do like the Jews....Plan, Finance, and carry out 9-11 "and blame it on muslims" so two wars can be fought which kill up Americans and those from the middle east who are played against each other while the Jew take the spoils.......Right? 

Kind of reminds we of Larry Silverstein the Zionist who is a really good and loyal friend of the Prime minister of Isreal/Edom......Larry got 7 billion from the 9-11 attacks wonder how much Ben got.


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



"You/rat in hat" are about as Stupid as they come.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 23, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Jew is not a race.....Bozo.



Your telling me this? My mother was Jewish and my father was not. I do not practice the Religion yet am refereed to as Jewish by many. Technically the Race is Hebrew, but we all know when you haters spew your shit you think they are one and the same, and all Evil!


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 23, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Wind Mills on trains lol. I guess he does not realize any energy gained would be lost do to the added force it takes to propel the train with a DAMN WIND MILL ON IT. They call it wind resistance. lol


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Jew is not a race.....Bozo.
> ...



Nothing at all is evil about telling the truth! 

Truth has nothing to do with hate&#8230; you people just want to try and sidetrack the real issues.

When all the grey areas, fallacy, half truths (lies), and labels are removed deception is much more difficult to achieve.

&#8220;By way of deception&#8221; you people have looted and destroyed governments while destroying peace and prosperity all across the world. The international Zionist bankers that control the Mossad/C.I.A. which destabilize, and undermine governments, including the United States; is a prime example.

If the race is Hebrew what's all the ambiguity about in terms of calling yourselves Hebrew?

These people try to monopolize everything&#8230;they don&#8217;t outwardly call themselves Hebrew because the debate about Esau and Jacob will be brought to the forefront. Abraham himself was known as a Hebrew so how is it that you people try to monopolize the word Hebrew? 

A large portion of the middle can be called Hebrew...Remember Ishmael and Jacob/Israel?

Esau/Jews cause more enormous problems than any other group of people, and their small numbers throughout the U.S. and world underscores the fact.

3% of the population in the United States, which is in control of so much, including the communist media speaks volumes about the true intention (treason) of you people. Is it any wonder that 9-11 happened in New York a place of the largest population of Israeli&#8217;s that exist outside the Middle East?


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 25, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Not only do you Zionist/Communist hate INDENPENDENCE and FREEDOM you also hate COMMON SENSE.

Any wind resistance is no match for the horsepower generated by steam, and the trade off is well worth it. 

The fact that fossil fuels were always  a colossal rip-off is something one expects a Zionist debt merchant lackey to try and conceal. One also expects Zionist to try and conceal the terrorism they used that hijacked cheap and reliable energy generated by steam, and everything else they use terrorism to achieve.

Anything in motion traveling over a certain mph creates its own wind this wind can be utilized to generate heat for steam which will replace the need for fossil fuel, or coal by over 90%. 

We find crude oil and its by-products polluting the air, the land, the water, and causing wars (the Zionist debt merchant love) making mankind less civilized and beastly. It fuels murder and thievery and destroys the brotherhood and humanity between nations. Is that funny too?

Wind on the other hand is clean, free, and an endless resource for large mobile vehicles in motion.

When trying to keep people dependent so they can be robbed by the banking establishment of course you will try and ridicule change, however wind generated electricity does not necessarily have to place windmills on implying on top of trains as in the use of solar panels. 

And yes the merging of simple and clean energy producing technologies is and answer to corporate exploitation financed by the Zionist international bankers calling themselves the Federal Reserve.

Many designs for wind generation can be explored once Zionist coercion is destroyed against the financing of this sort of thing is accomplished. Train cars with internal wind power generation from the top and the sides that is re-tractable is possible, or wind utilizing fans/mills pivoting on a stationary axis within specialized train cars is also possible. 

Its American innovation that has made this nation great, but the Zionist with their beastly greed are responsible for destroying all inventions that makes freedom from their debt possible.

You speak of wind resistance, why dont you explain to anyone what happens with so-called wind resistance when so much weight is traveling down hill?   

Explain how propellers on aircraft use so-called wind resistance to pull huge airplane though the air?

Tell everyone at what point do specifically designed blades actually devour the air and surpasses any type of wind resistance? 

Explain it to everyone Einstein.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, please explain what would happen to a windmill mounted on this train.


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 25, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> View attachment 11567
> 
> OK, please explain what would happen to a windmill mounted on this train.



You must be some punk kid that needs to get hooked on phonics. 

Learn to read before your dad kicks your ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 25, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 11567
> ...



Oh, I saw your "retractable" bullshit. I dismissed it out of hand for the retardedness of the idea.

Let's examine it, shall we. You have a train with all of these little bitty windmills sticking out of it. When it arrives at a tunnel or overpass, the engineer would have to stop the train, then retract all of them before proceeding. (Burning diesel while doing so) After going through the tunnel, he has to stop the train to extend them again. (Again, burning diesel in idle) Besides all of the extra fuel burn, and lost time for this train, you're also going to have that same waste as a follow-on effect for the trains behind it that would have to stop to maintain separation.

I would hate to see the ghastly delays and backups of freight caused by these start-stop trains passing through any city with numerous underpasses.

Don't even bring up automatic systems. If they can't make an electronic toll pass system work without errors, do you think this system would work when it requires a higher level of precision?

Oh, and as a secondary issue, the routine maintenance of the hydraulics for the retraction/extension equipment would negate the cost savings of the windmills. Major repairs to same would put the system into a deficit.


----------



## Octoldit (Sep 27, 2010)

Again...what better definition does one have of a Zionist debt merchant lackey.

The guy really stinketh.


----------



## mdn2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Your post is pretty hard to follow, you are contradict yourself.

First and foremost the energy of wind is only calculated in theory. It is such because the wind covers an extremely large are.

 It is literally impossible to concentrate the energy in wind, it is spread across to large an area.

Fossil Fuels, not a rip off, fossil fuels give you everything you have, period, nothing you have comes from the fantasy called Green-renewable energy.



> Any wind resistance is no match for the horsepower generated by steam, and the trade off is well worth it.



I think this statement says it best, you do not understand what you post or you were drunk.

Last time I checked its not steam that is the source of horsepower, its horsepower that produces steam, although using your words is pretty dumb, for the industry language does not confuse the process of making energy.

Takes the burning of fossil fuels to make the steam in which you speak.

Your statement correctly spoken is, actually the statement is so poor it is never spoken in any way.

Horsepower, it takes something to make the steam, you can measure energy at any point in a power plant, to measure horsepower at the very end and state, "steam" created the horsepower is an incomplete statement. Steam is created with fossil fuels, so that is the point you make.

Correctly stated;

*Any wind resistance is no match for the horsepower generated by fossil fuels, and the trade off is well worth it.*

Complete your statements, dumbass


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



The statement is way over your head...creep.

The facts will not change despite all the lies by all you zionist operatives.

Fossil fuels have always been the worst possible method of creating horsepower.

Terrorism got the use of fossil fuel started as the predominate fuel source, and terrorism to this every day along with wars is what sustains the use of fossil fuels.

The destructive path this nation has followed in terms of fossil fuels has been based on beastly sub-human greed, and only a few benefit while the masses suffer and are disadvantaged by it.

terrorism was allowed to stop accessible steam generated power, and for the record it was alcohol and ethanol not fossil fuels that automobile were suppose to run on.

Now with all the pollution, mayhem, and murder that resulted from the wars and ill will caused by the use of fossil fuel you bottom feeding patsies still want to try and justify fossil fuel.

Again; steam can be generated from almost anything that burns...and wind along with solar energy can produce steam...the use of fossil fuel have nothing in common with wisdom...we never really needed it for fuel. 

it's very clear who's the clueless dumb-ass.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Steam, I never disagreed in the basic premise, the importance of steam is indisputable. That is why wind and solar suck. 

I was fortunate to see an emergency relief valve get stuck open at Palo Verde Nuclear Generating Station in Arizona. It was the loudest sound I have ever heard, I had to stare in awe, the steam shot out from the turbine building for at least an 1/8 mile, maybe more. The eerie thing about it is was it never weakened, it seemed to get more powerful. It made me wonder how long before they run out of water. 

Steam is the best form of energy and nothing makes it better than nuclear power.

That has always been my position on steam and energy. 

Of course, I do love oil, great stuff. Thats another debate. 

Steam stands alone, sort of, still have to have something to make it.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow I'm gone for months and octodolt is STILL as ignorant of reality as the last time I posted here. Holy shit octo read a book about thermodynamics or just an 8th grade science book.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wow I'm gone for months and octodolt is STILL as ignorant of reality as the last time I posted here. Holy shit octo read a book about thermodynamics or just an 8th grade science book.



Octodolt, thats funny, Homer Simpson, dolt, is that not what Homer says, "dolt". Eight dolt's. I dont get it. 

Octodolt should make tea, with a tea pot, and watch the tea pot and see what happens, I wont ruin the surprise for Octo.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 19, 2010)

Silly kook...Your many displays of stupidity will not hide or change the facts.

Your life has no purpose.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Silly kook...Your many displays of stupidity will not hide or change the facts.
> 
> Your life has no purpose.



Which fact, that steam from a Nuclear reactor is our greatest source of energy.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 22, 2010)

The first page of this thread is still epic, IMO.  Always good for a belly laugh.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Steam, so close yet so far, I just reread the first page, it is pretty good. One thing stood out though, someone said steam is inefficient. Not hardly, if you get down to physics and entropy I guess everything could in theory be inefficient.

All electricity in the United States is produced through steam, except of course electricity from Dams. I must eliminate Green Energy because the percentage of electricity is eliminated in the margin of error of total electrical production, as well as with a 100% fossil fuel backup its pretty clear the Utilities will be producing the cheap fossil fuel to make a profit. 

Steam is what makes electricity in a Natural Gas Power plant.

Steam is what makes electricity in a Nuclear Power plant.

Steam is what makes electricity in a Coal burning plant.

Steam is what makes electricity in a Geothermal plant.

See the connection, steam is the best medium to transfer energy, not wind nor sunlight, although some Solar plants do heat water to make steam.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2010)

The point is solar energy and wind will produce steam in the cleanest and most economic way. 

Fossil fuels and deadly uranium were never needed.

Those who love debt always knew this.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 27, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Silly kook...Your many displays of stupidity will not hide or change the facts.
> ...



The above statement is a big lie.

Energy from a nuclear reactor is the greatest danger to life, and the greatest long-term pollutant of any type of energy. 

It's Satanic and very much uneeded.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > I know I shouldn't have to ask, but Octoldit is joking right?
> ...


YOU blame the sinking of the Titanic on the Jews. That makes you a fucking inbred shit stain. Blow me, bitch.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


SATANIC????????? Are you some Bible thumping brain washed psychopath?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> 
> That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it?
> 
> ...



you do know that there is a thread already devoted to this topic dont you? I have never looked into this one,unlike the kennedy assassination or 9/11 or waco,this one really doesnt affect us so even if its true,doesnt really matter.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 27, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.
> ...


LOL It figures you wouldn't know how to post a link. Idiot.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 27, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Notice how all the depraved yellow bellied communist lapdogs say nothing about the terrorism that destroyed all the economic benefits derived from cheap energy. They used terrorism to hijack this nation away from cheap energy
> 
> Those who got rich from oil, that causes all wars and bloodshed in pursuit of oil, that murdered some of our best presidents, those that destroyed Americas standing in the eyes of the world for oil, are the same ones who are really behind the planting of explosives in the twin towers and WTC building 7, the missing wreckage of flight 77 at the pentagon, the attempted deception with the stunt that happened near shanksville P.A. and all that happened on September 11th 2001.
> 
> ...



This is too damn funny. I hope octodolt has someone to watch over him, so he doesn't shock himself on his computer or something.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how all the depraved yellow bellied communist lapdogs say nothing about the terrorism that destroyed all the economic benefits derived from cheap energy. They used terrorism to hijack this nation away from cheap energy
> ...



When it comes to mindless turds such as yourself one understands the great value of everlasting torment.

Wait until you find out it was never a game.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Tell us the retractable windmills on the train story again. That was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 28, 2010)

All your conspiracy theories are wrong, the world is being controlled by Sigmund Freud, who managed to avoid death by transferring his mind and soul into a very well preserved sock puppet, free will is a lie and all our lives we have been nothing more than apparitions in Sigmund Freud's mind, which is the only one left as a nuclear war devastated the Earth a century ago. Oh, and Lady Gaga, Jersey Shore, and Free Palestine are direct results of Freud smoking too much weed one night.


----------



## editec (Nov 28, 2010)

I cannot believe that this opinion piece is not a joke.

*Steam is a neglected source of energy?*

Am I reading this right?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Screaming Eagle said:
> ...



The trash burns....In that day you'll finally know who's the everlasting bitc*.
Chew on that new world order!


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



What a fucking moron!


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 28, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



That sounds like a good one. tell us that story again bitch!


----------



## editec (Nov 28, 2010)

Clearly we need to DRILL more STEAMWELLS.

What is wrong with those liberals who don't understand the benefits of natural steam, anyway?

Do they hate America and science, or what?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



You speak for all Edomites!

Your trifling as* is not enough.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



from;  Edom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The Edomites may have been connected with the Shasu and Shutu, nomadic raiders mentioned in Egyptian sources. Indeed, a letter from an Egyptian scribe at a border fortress in the Wadi Tumilat during the reign of Merneptah reports movement of nomadic "shasu-tribes of Edom" to watering holes in Egyptian territory.[2] The earliest Iron Age settlements - possibly copper mining camps - date to the 9th century BCE. Settlement intensified by the late 8th century BCE and the main sites so far excavated have been dated between the 8th and 6th centuries BCE. The last unambiguous reference to Edom is an Assyrian inscription of 667 BCE; it has thus been unclear when, how and why Edom ceased to exist as a State.[1]

Edom is mentioned in Assyrian cuneiform inscriptions in the form "Udumi" or "Udumu"; three of its kings are known from the same source: &#7730;aus-malaka at the time of Tiglath-pileser III (c. 745 BC), Malik-rammu at the time of Sennacherib (c. 705 BC), and &#7730;aus-gabri at the time of Esarhaddon (c. 680 BC). According to the Egyptian inscriptions, the "Aduma" at times extended their possessions to the borders of Egypt.[3] After the conquest of Judah by the Babylonians, Edomites settled in the region of Hebron. They prospered in this new country, called by the Greeks and Romans "Idumaea" or "Idumea", for more than four centuries.[4].Strabo, writing around the time of Christ, held that the Idumaeans, whom he identified as of Nabataean origin, constituted the majority of the population of Western Judea, where they commingled with the Judaeans and adopted their customs [5].

During the revolt of the Maccabees against the Seleucid kingdom (early 2nd century BCE), II Maccabees refers to a Seleucid general named Gorgias as "Governor of Idumaea"; whether he was a Greek or a Hellenized Edomite is unknown. Some scholars maintain that the reference to Idumaea in that passage is an error altogether. Judas Maccabeus conquered their territory for a time in around 163 BC.[6] They were again subdued by John Hyrcanus (c. 125 BC), who forcibly converted them to Judaism[7] and incorporated them into the Jewish nation,[8] despite the opposition of the pharisees. Antipater the Idumaean, the progenitor of the Herodian Dynasty that ruled Judea after the Roman conquest, was of Edomite origin. Under Herod the Great Idumaea was ruled for him by a series of governors, among whom were his brother Joseph ben Antipater and his brother-in-law Costobarus. Immediately before the siege of Jerusalem by Titus, 20,000 Idumaeans, under the leadership of John, Simeon, Phinehas, and Jacob, appeared before Jerusalem to fight in behalf of the Zealots who were besieged in the Temple.[9] See Zealot Temple Siege for more information. After the Jewish Wars the Idumaean people are no longer mentioned in history, though the geographical region of "Idumea" is still referred to at the time of St. Jerome.[8]
[edit] "

"The Edomites' original country, according to the Tanakh, stretched from the Sinai peninsula as far as Kadesh Barnea. Southward it reached as far as Eilat, which was the seaport of Edom.[11] On the north of Edom was the territory of Moab.[12] The boundary between Moab and Edom was the Wadi Zered.[13] The ancient capital of Edom was Bozrah[14] According to Genesis, Esau's descendants settled in this land after displacing the Horites. It was also called the land of Seir; Mount Seir appears to have been strongly identified with them and may have been a cultic site. In the time of Amaziah (838 BC), Selah (Petra) was its principal stronghold;[15] Eilat and Ezion-geber its seaports.["



This is the edomite to which you refer?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

Try Biblical history starting with Esau and Jacob.

You Reprobate turd.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> Try Biblical history starting with Esau and Jacob.
> 
> You Reprobate turd.



rep·ro·bate  (rpr-bt)
n.
1. A morally unprincipled person.
2. One who is predestined to damnation.
adj.
1. Morally unprincipled; shameless.
2. Rejected by God and without hope of salvation.
tr.v. rep·ro·bat·ed, rep·ro·bat·ing, rep·ro·bates
1. To disapprove of; condemn.
2. To abandon to eternal damnation. Used of God.

from;
reprobate - definition of reprobate by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 28, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > Try Biblical history starting with Esau and Jacob.
> ...



Just add your picture, and a complete definition is provided.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 28, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



My pic is my avatar, or at least all that I am allowed to show.

But, based on my brief observation of the goy poster known as octodolt, I  would say 1 and 2 fit you very well;
1. Morally unprincipled; shameless.
2. Rejected by God and without hope of salvation


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 29, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



It's so very amazing how all you Satanic peons display the "backward complex". 

Once people recognize and understand this signiture trait it's clear what side of the war of Good and evil you belong forever.

You're talking about yourself.....not me.

But of course someone allergic to truth is clueless concerning reality.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 29, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



The "truth" movement is made up of two kinds of people, the mentally ill and those that manipulate them, neither of which is really interested in "truth". I can easily see which type you are.


----------



## Octoldit (Nov 29, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I've heard it's very hard for mentally challenged people to listen. "Truth"...not truth movement. Butt-face.
Your mind is so controlled it seems impossible for you even for a split second to see what's real.

Pathetic....just Pathetic! 

It's really all over for you. Why suffer any longer.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 29, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Did I drift into the conspiracy forum?  This crap's whacked out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Octoldit has the right spirit in the posting of this thread.  Just not technically dialed.  Technically steam might work well to reduce dependence on oil so should be considered in some applications about now.  Burning stuff for energy is not a good idea generally, environmentally speaking, but it appears our advancements technically are not uniformly affordable for people to generally enjoy non cumbustion.

I did not read all 11 pages of the thread.  Big Fitz says most of it well.  

I'd answer the question of why oil & diesel replaced steam.  Ease of transporation of the fuel and it's relative energy density pound for pound.

What Big Fitz left out was that steam is not an energy source.  It is one form of conversion of heat into mechancial energy.

If Octoldit had posted, "geothermal" in there that might mean more.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Did I drift into the conspiracy forum?  This crap's whacked out!
> ...



,,,,agent chri$$y says octodolt is wrong. 

Now, octodolt, how does it make you 'feel' that a loon like agent chri$$y is superior to you?

At least agent chrissy is not full of hate like octodolt........

Go agent chri$$yh, and keep those cards and letters coming!


----------



## Christophera (Nov 30, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> ,,,,agent chri$$y says octodolt is wrong.



He's not wrong, just not totally correct.  Steam is a viable method of reducing dependence on oil in some areas.

Typical agent misrepresenting.  There will be mail coming to your address, which is probably non existent.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > ,,,,agent chri$$y says octodolt is wrong.
> ...



It's real, agent. I will believe it when I see it. Send something you won't object to being scanned and posted.

I am very amused by the phrase "He's not wrong, just not totally correct.".


----------



## editec (Dec 1, 2010)

I see that the STEAM DEBATE has lost steam and have morphed into some kind of theological debate.

Probably just as well.


----------



## Ozmar (Dec 1, 2010)

Luissa said:


> those commie bastards! Tell me again how they sank the Titanic?



The Bolsheviks wanted to use the profits and spoils from the sinking of the Titanic to fund their revolution which was years in the making, culminating in the overthrow of the moon people through spacial invasive fleets. Unfortunately JFK encouraged America to land on the moon first, with the aid of UFO technology obtained at Roswell through atomic testing, leading to JFK's assassination by the Illuminati, as predicated by Nostradamus in the DaVinci code, because of the New World Order. Yes, the sinking of the Titanic did it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 1, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > those commie bastards! Tell me again how they sank the Titanic?
> ...



Sorry, but you're wrong.

The Empire did it. I have proof.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK5DoUYRWvw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 1, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...


You are nothing more than a waste of oxygen thinking that some "supreme being" is on YOUR side. Thanks for proving, ONCE AGAIN, what a fucking moron YOU really are.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 1, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Octoldit said:
> ...



Slackjawed Rothschild here. When we come to enslave you, your gonna cry like the little shiksa you are. i am going to film it and share it with all my illumanti comrades.
Why suffer all that hate any longer o-dolt? Your "truth" is not truth at all, it requires an entire fucking movement to convince about 6% of the population your lies are truth.

Why not just go ahead and end it all o-dolt? There are plenty of painless ways to go, you get to pick the time and place. You would finally have control over something.......


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 1, 2010)

So you suceeded in reducing this topic about steam into some lewd exercise of mindless stupidity. 

You really think your regretable words can divert attention away from all the Zionist have to done to place low cost energy under siege. 

All your trash talk is nothing more than documentation of type of pathetic scum you and your type truthly are.

Remember your words. 

You people have forever to suffer for them


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 2, 2010)

Octoldit said:


> So you suceeded in reducing this topic about steam into some lewd exercise of mindless stupidity.
> 
> You really think your regretable words can divert attention away from all the Zionist have to done to place low cost energy under siege.
> 
> ...



Your Op was an exercise in mindless stupidity, no surprise coming from o=dolt!

I do not regret my words, and will not regret them if you off yourself. 

Steam is usable, however, effectively only as a by-product of wasted energy.
ell me again how you want to power wind generators with rocket motors when the wind is not blowing and tell me just how efficient you think that might be asshat.
Using any kind of fuel to create steam to use as energy is very very inefficient. It would be a waste of energy, like you are a waste of our precious air.


----------



## Ozmar (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the steam from having sex will be enough to produce power. Let's fuck our ways out of this.


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > So you suceeded in reducing this topic about steam into some lewd exercise of mindless stupidity.
> ...



No...this Article is not hyjacked by you Zionist disinformation agents/communist.

You stay in the toilet....futureless edomites.

Behold the Redemption of the article:

"It was an act of terrorism by the greedy international bankers at the core of the Federal Reserve that sank the titanic and blamed it on an iceberg.

That wicked act of terrorism derailed mostly all efforts at the development and engineering of steam powered ships, trucks, cars, but mainly steam powered electricity. Steam is the oldest, simplest, cheapest and most efficient form of energy how is it that everyone has seemed to forget about it? 

The pursuit of Oil has been one of the most destructive paths the greedy exploitation bankers have hijacked this nation into following. It's very simple heat and water will produce steam which can bring back American industry. The Zionist gave away American industry to communist China, and shipped out gainful employment with our industrial base. 

The high cost of energy was part of the reason that act of treason happened. Cheap energy is very possible and overlooked. Our politicians are a bunch of bribe accepting phonies that serve business exploitation rather than the common good. 

Also with tornado alley running though the middle of this country power generated from wind has not been recognized as a source of electrical power. Mobile windmill systems on flatbed truck half a mile from tornadoes can produce a great abundance of electrical energy. 

All that is needed is a method of storing the energy, and this is no real problem. The closer mobile windmills can get to storms the greater production of power. If storm chasers can do it so can mobile windmill systems.

In terms of stationary wind mill farms all that is needed is jet engines to provide wind when natural winds are not available. When we stop listening to the terrorist international wall street bankers American may have a chance at redemption....this is the change that is needed."


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 3, 2010)

editec said:


> I see that the STEAM DEBATE has lost steam and have morphed into some kind of theological debate.
> 
> Probably just as well.



No...you Anti-American Israeli operatives have not suceeded in hyjacking this article.

 Neither will you suceed in the take over Of America by your communist media, and through debt/usury.

Communist Israeli bankers/FED have always been against America and the common good. Cheap energy has always been under seige here in America by the Israeli bankers/FED that have this breastly love of debt/slavery.

Cheap energy is freedom from debt and their evil control...And terrorism by the true terrorist/Israeli bankers was use to shift cheap debt free energy to fossil fuel. Just like they used the terrorist act of 9-11 to loot the American treasury, and replace our freedom with communism masked as security.

From Titanic to 9-11 it's Israeli's that are the true enemies of America.

Behold the redemption of the Article. The Israeli have failed in Hyjacking the article:

"I don't know if it's a matter of pride, or arrogance to overlook the major contribution steam has made to the industrial revolution. This nation certainly has a proven reliable source of cheap energy to fall back on. 

Not until steam is reintroduced as a method of helping to jump start this ailing economy how can it be said that any serious effort was made to save this nation and the economy? 

An steam powered automobile in this day could possibly sell as well as the ford model T. With the Government ownership of General motors how can we ignore the possibilities? It's very possible some American engineer has already developed a modern steam engine that is ready for mass production.

For ships; steam is the best, cheapest, and most logical method of being powered. These vessels are floating on their fuel source. It is those greedy and beastly bankers those aim it is to create debt that introduced the diesel engine.

Truckers would love the savings that would be possible from steam engines. America might have one last change, and if steam power is ignored say good bye to anything that made this young nation great."


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 4, 2010)

o-dolt is an impotent little shit isn't he?


----------



## Octoldit (Dec 10, 2010)

You have it backward...all wicked reprobates have this signiture "backward complex".


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 6, 2013)

Just to torment the dolt again. Oh I remember this thread
Good times
Lotta laughs


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 8, 2013)

as usual slackass,you prove your life is so pathetic and lonely that you got to resurrect an old dead thread.I notice thats a pattern that you agent trolls follow.bring back old dead threads cause your life is so pathetic and sad.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> as usual slackass,you prove your life is so pathetic and lonely that you got to resurrect an old dead thread.I notice thats a pattern that you agent trolls follow.bring back old dead threads cause your life is so pathetic and sad.



and you posted in it....
trap set, baited, and you walked into it. knowingly, and willingly. 


of course you still post nothing, NOTHING, of substance.


I bet I could leave a slinky on your front step and keep you occupied for 3 days.....


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 25, 2017)

All it takes is heat and water to generate steam for electricity.

Terrorism was used against the titanic to destroy and discredit steam power and all efforts to produce cheap, reliable energy.

The wicked sub-human money worshipers use terrorism in all types of ways to take money out of the masses of people pockets so they can horde it away from the masses people who need it most.

The terrorism gets much worst as the beastly greed increases over time the terrorism to stop steam becomes wars and terrorism for oil and grows into wars and terrorism for drugs, and continues into wars and terrorism for entire governments, and a wicked well financed scheme to take over and control the whole world.

The madness of greed reduces human beings to something far lower than animals!

Worldwide carnage and suffering means nothing to hell bound reprobates.


----------



## Octoldit (Jun 7, 2017)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Octoldit said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I'm no engineer, however the point was retractable scoops which channel air to internal blower type mechanisms when a freight train or any other large vehicle is in motion will generate electricity which can heat water for steam.

Light from the sun can also be magnified to generate heat to produce steam power for a wide variety of uses.
The entire electrical grid can be replaced by steam generated power. Magnified sunlight and wind can create a whole new industry, these very simple low tech methods are very clean, cheap, and reliable.

It was Zionist thinking for steel mills not to generate their own electricity. The heat from one steel mill could have generated enough electricity for miles all around it's location. Incinerators could have also doubled for steam generation used for electricity. 

But no the Zionist (Henry Kissinger) gave our American industry to the communist Chinese in a act of treason.

It's the wicked wealthy money worshipers who hate the idea of steam and used terrorism to sink the titanic and a budding steam industry that may have prevented two World wars. 

Now they lie about global warming never mentioning all the toxic substances being sprayed in the air which causes all the health, and fake global warming problems.

It's sub-human beastly greed which will destroy everything if good people do nothing.


----------

